# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة معارك عربية و اسلامية

## ابن طيبة

اهلا بكم أبناء مصر و العرب و أمة الإسلام

كل عام و أنتم بخير



مع أول أيام الشهر الكريم

نبدأ معكم مسابقتنا الرمضانية

في قاعة التاريخ

معارك عربية و اسلامية


كل يوم هنقدم لكم 

معلومات مختصرة عن معركة من المعارك

 كان أحد أطرافها العرب و المسلمون 

المطلوب منكم أسم المعركة

و عشان نسهل المسابقة 

بنقول أن المعركة دي كانت فين 

و من هم أطرافها 

و حدثت في أي عام 

و من هم قادة الجيوش فيها 

و أكيد مش هتلاقوا أسهل من كده

كل عام و أنتم بكل خير

في انتظاركم أول أيام الشهر الفضيل

مع 

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]قلب مصر و ابن طيبة[/grade]



جوائز المسابقة

كل خمس إجابات صحيحة لأي عضو

 يحصل من خلالها علي تقييم 

من قلب مصر أو إبن طيبة

و من يتعدي العشر إجابات صحيحة 

يحصل علي تقييم من مشرف عام المنتدي ابن البلد

بالطبع سوف يكون الفائز 

أول من يجاوب اجابة صحيحة

لذلك يُمنع تعديل الإجابات 


[/QUOTE]

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم معانا 

وإن شاء الله تسعدوا معانا وتستفادوا من مسابقة معارك عربية وإسلامية

في انتظاركم في أول أيام شهر رمضان

أعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات

 ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا هاشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك

بس لو سمحت عايز من ام احمد  صينية كنافة للواد بودو

اصله بيخربشنى اوى

وياريت يكون فى  اكتر من سؤال فى اليوم  عشان نقدر نلم اكبر قدر من الجوايز  

اقصد التقييمات

اقصد المعلومات لخبطتونى

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
بودو على فكرة هايصوم نص ساعة كل يوم  وعنده سنة و3 شهور واسبوع

اصله طالع زى خاله

يالا يا

----------


## خالد زيدان

*أثناء التحميل للدخول للموضوع ولأن الموضوع فى قاعة التاريخ
فتوقعت أن تكون الأسئلة عبارة عن ..
من هو حتشبسوت وأين عاش اخناتون ومن هو الذى حكم مصر فى الحقبة رقم !!!
وطبعاً كان دخولى لمجرد التحفيز لنفسى وللقائمين على المسابقة 
لأنى بصراحة ضعيف فى التاريخ الفرعونى
ولكن بعد قراءة مضمون المسابقة وأن أحد الأطراف سيكون من المسلمين
فأعتقد بأنه سيكون لى حضور فى المسابقة بل وإجابات وأتمنى ذلك 
بل وأكون من المراكز
شكراً ابن طيبة*

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا هاشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك
> 
> بس لو سمحت عايز من ام احمد  صينية كنافة للواد بودو
> 
> اصله بيخربشنى اوى
> 
> وياريت يكون فى  اكتر من سؤال فى اليوم  عشان نقدر نلم اكبر قدر من الجوايز  
> 
> اقصد التقييمات
> ...


أهلا بيك طائر الشرق معانا
كل عام وانت بخير وربنا يعود عليك الأيام بخير أنت وبودو
وأنا شايفة أن نص ساعة كتير على الأستاذ بودو خليها ربع ساعة كفاية  :Baby: 

ربنا يخليهولك وتفرح بيه

وإن شاء الله يشارك معانا في المسابقة زي خاله
في انتظار مشاركتك وتفاعلك والفوز كمان
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أثناء التحميل للدخول للموضوع ولأن الموضوع فى قاعة التاريخ
> فتوقعت أن تكون الأسئلة عبارة عن ..
> من هو حتشبسوت وأين عاش اخناتون ومن هو الذى حكم مصر فى الحقبة رقم !!!
> وطبعاً كان دخولى لمجرد التحفيز لنفسى وللقائمين على المسابقة 
> لأنى بصراحة ضعيف فى التاريخ الفرعونى
> ولكن بعد قراءة مضمون المسابقة وأن أحد الأطراف سيكون من المسلمين
> فأعتقد بأنه سيكون لى حضور فى المسابقة بل وإجابات وأتمنى ذلك 
> بل وأكون من المراكز
> شكراً ابن طيبة*


أهلا بيك أخى الكريم خالد زيدان
الفكرة فعلا مختلفة والمسابقة إن شاء الله تكون مفيدة للجميع
في انتظار حضورك وتفاعلك وفوزك معانا كمان
كل سنة وحضرتك بخير 
أعاد عليك رمضان وأنت في أتم صحة وأسعد حال

----------


## sameh atiya

*إسلامية إسلامية مصر إسلامية* 
*كنت ناوى أبقى ضمن المشاهدين أنا كمان أكذب يعنى*
*معاكم بإذن الله*
*الأسئلة تكون بعد 10 بالليل يا جماعة*
*علشان التنك يكون مليان وكمان الواحد مش بيقدر يدخل فى رمضان غير بالليل*
*يا رب يكون بالليل*
*شكراً يا أستاذ معتز وشكراً يا أم يوسف*

----------


## زهــــراء

*ياأهلاً بالمعارك يابخت مين يشارك...
أستاذ معتز...رمضان كريم ياأستاذي..
مسابقة جميلة بالفعل طالما تأريخ ومعارك إسلامية..حاجة آخر جمال...
بإذن الله متابعة معكم ...
خالص التحايا والتقدير...
...*

----------


## drmustafa

المسابقة جميلة جدا 
ان شاء الله نستفيد منها معلومات قيمة 
مشارك معكم بإذن الله

بعد إذنك ياسامح معلش 
أنا حطلب من ابن طيبة وقلب مصر 
ان موعد أسئلة المسابقة يكون متنوع مش ثابت علشان ندى فرصة للكل يشارك 

كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير

----------


## قلب مصر

> *إسلامية إسلامية مصر إسلامية* 
> *كنت ناوى أبقى ضمن المشاهدين أنا كمان أكذب يعنى*
> *معاكم بإذن الله*
> *الأسئلة تكون بعد 10 بالليل يا جماعة*
> *علشان التنك يكون مليان وكمان الواحد مش بيقدر يدخل فى رمضان غير بالليل*
> *يا رب يكون بالليل*
> *شكراً يا أستاذ معتز وشكراً يا أم يوسف*


أهلا بيك أخى العزيز سامح  :f: 

على فكرة انت فاهم غلط المظاهرة لسه مش طالعة دلوقتي   :Poster Spam:   :: 


وبعدين نحن لا نقبل أبدا أن تكون من ضمن المشاهدين المتفرجين فقط 
لازم ولابد تيجي تشارك معانا وتفوز كمان

يالا مستنينك أول يوم رمضان إن شاء الله

وبالنسبة لمواعيد المسابقة حنحاول نرضي جميع الأطراف وتكون في أوقات تناسب الجميع وعلى مدار اليوم
كل سنة وانت طيب
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ياأهلاً بالمعارك يابخت مين يشارك...
> أستاذ معتز...رمضان كريم ياأستاذي..
> مسابقة جميلة بالفعل طالما تأريخ ومعارك إسلامية..حاجة آخر جمال...
> بإذن الله متابعة معكم ...
> خالص التحايا والتقدير...
> ...*


اهلا يا زوزو  :f: 
متقلقيش انا ححدد ساعة الصفر للمعركة وانتى عليكي التنفيذ  :Gun2: 
مش عارفة ليه حاسة انكم فاهمين الموضوع غلط  :Mad: 
سامح داخل في مظاهرة وانتى جاية تحاربي  :Akuma: 
في انتظارك معانا أول يوم رمضان بإذن الله
يالا شدي حيلك وجهزى كل أسلحة المعركة  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> المسابقة جميلة جدا 
> ان شاء الله نستفيد منها معلومات قيمة 
> مشارك معكم بإذن الله
> 
> بعد إذنك ياسامح معلش 
> أنا حطلب من ابن طيبة وقلب مصر 
> ان موعد أسئلة المسابقة يكون متنوع مش ثابت علشان ندى فرصة للكل يشارك 
> 
> كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير


أهلا بيك دكتور مصطفى  :f: 
في انتظار حضرتك ومشاركتك التي من المؤكد أنها ستكون مشاركة ثرية وقيمة معانا

وإن شاء الله أنا وأخى العزيز ابن طيبة ننزل المسابقة في أوقات مختلفة على مدار اليوم إن شاء الله

كل سنة وحضرتك بخير يارب

وعلى فكرة توقيع حضرتك هايل  وحقيقي قوي  :y: 

 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الغالية قلب مصر / أستاذ معتز

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

ودايما كده متجمعين على الخير

المسابقة جميلة جدااا وفكرتها رائعة

ويارب أكون من الفايزين

أللهم آمين

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي طائر الشرق
مرحب بك دائما في مسابقة معارك عربية و اسلامية
و يا رب تكون من الفائزين

اخي خالد زيدان 
انشاء الله تكون من الفائزين معنا و تعجبك المشاركة معنا

سامح 
منور
و فعلا انت حسستني اننا داخلين حرب مش مسابقة
انشاء الله تكون من الفائزين معنا و ريني بقي بتوع الازهر مستواهم ايه

زهراء 
منورة المسابقة
الله اكرم
المنافسة هتكون علي اشدها بينك و بين سامح ربنا يستر ما تقلبش لمعركة بجد

دكتور مصطفي منور المسابقة
و ما تقلقش انشاء الله هتكون في مواعيد مختلفة عشان الكل يشارك و الكل يكون له نصيب في الفوز انشاء الله
بعودة الايام

اختنا الفاضلة احلي كلمة 
ربنا يخليك و مستنيين مشاركتك معانا
و بعودة الايام

كل عام و انت بالف الف خير*

----------


## boukybouky

ملايين الشعب تدق الكعب تقول كلنا جاهزين كلنا جاهيزن كلنا جاهزيـــــــن ....

يا أهلاً بالمعاااااارك

حسيت اني داخلة الحرب ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يقدرنا و نعرف ثم نلحق نرد  :: 

في إنتظار إشار ة البدأ

كل سنة و انتم طيبين ابن طيبة و قلب مصر و كل مسابقة و انتم بخير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ملايين الشعب تدق الكعب تقول كلنا جاهزين كلنا جاهيزن كلنا جاهزيـــــــن ....
> 
> يا أهلاً بالمعاااااارك
> 
> حسيت اني داخلة الحرب ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يقدرنا و نعرف ثم نلحق نرد 
> 
> في إنتظار إشار ة البدأ
> ...


*هههههههههههه
كل سنة و انت طيبة يا بوكي و بعودة الايام
منورة المسابقة
مش معارك حربية بقي ... لازم الكل يبقي جاهز بالعدة و العتاد
في رعاية الله*

----------


## قلب مصر

> الغالية قلب مصر / أستاذ معتز
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> ودايما كده متجمعين على الخير
> 
> المسابقة جميلة جدااا وفكرتها رائعة
> 
> ويارب أكون من الفايزين
> ...



الجميلة أحلى كلمة  :f: 
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قمراية
ويارب دايما متجمعة معانا وكل أبناء مصر
وإن شاء الله في انتظارك أول أيام رمضان الكريم 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

*



اختى الرقيقه قلب مصر

أخى الفاضل ابن طيبه

كل عام وأنتم بخير وتحية محمله بأريج الزهر

لتلك الأفكار الرائعه والمعارك الرائعه اهلا بها برمضان

وان شاء الله نشارك بالمعارك تمنياتى لكم بالنجاح الباهر

مع تحيتـــــــــى



*

----------


## قلب مصر

> ملايين الشعب تدق الكعب تقول كلنا جاهزين كلنا جاهيزن كلنا جاهزيـــــــن ....
> 
> يا أهلاً بالمعاااااارك
> 
> حسيت اني داخلة الحرب ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يقدرنا و نعرف ثم نلحق نرد 
> 
> في إنتظار إشار ة البدأ
> ...




أهلا أهلا بأكبر محاربة معانا
معلش أتأخرت أصلي نزلت سوق السلاح أجيبلكم شوية أسلحة وجيت  :l: 
يالا ألزمى موقعك المتفق عليه في الحرب وأوعى تتحركي القوات الجوية والبحرية في الطريق   :Plane: 
وساعة الصفر قربت

هههههههههههه ازيك يا بوكى عاملة ايه الحرب كانت حر قوي النهاردة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
ومنتظراكي مع ابن طيبة في أول أيام المعركة قصدي أول أيام رمضان 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة  :Hug2:

----------


## راجية رحمة ربها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدي ولكن أسعدني كثيرا اشتراكي فيه لما شعرت به أثناء مروري بالموضوعات أن جميع الأعضاء تربط بينهم مشاعر الود والألفة وهذا ليس بغريب علي أهل مصر ولكن هذه المشاعر باتت قليلة تلك الأيام لذا فانه يسعدني ويشرفني أن أكون أختا بينكم وأقول للجميع من كل قلبي كل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير وتقبل الله الصيام والقيام ورزقكم ليلة القدر.
وجزاك الله خيرا أختي قلب مصر وأخي بن طيبة علي السابقات الرائعة انشاء الله أشارك ولكن لا لأظن أحصل علي أي مركز نظرا لوجودي أمام عمالقة أمثالكم ولكن يكفيني شرف المشاركة معكم.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدي ولكن أسعدني كثيرا اشتراكي فيه لما شعرت به أثناء مروري بالموضوعات أن جميع الأعضاء تربط بينهم مشاعر الود والألفة وهذا ليس بغريب علي أهل مصر ولكن هذه المشاعر باتت قليلة تلك الأيام لذا فانه يسعدني ويشرفني أن أكون أختا بينكم وأقول للجميع من كل قلبي كل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير وتقبل الله الصيام والقيام ورزقكم ليلة القدر.
> وجزاك الله خيرا أختي قلب مصر وأخي بن طيبة علي السابقات الرائعة انشاء الله أشارك ولكن لا لأظن أحصل علي أي مركز نظرا لوجودي أمام عمالقة أمثالكم ولكن يكفيني شرف المشاركة معكم.


*اهلا بك اختنا راجية رحمة ربها
نرحب بك دائما في قاعة التاريخ 
و انت بالفعل اختا لنا 
اشكرك علي مشاعرك النبيلة في حق منتدانا الغالي
و كل عام و انت بكل خير
و انشاء الله يكون لك مركز متقدم بين اصحاب الاجوبة في مسابقتنا التاريخية
في رعاية الله و حفظه*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فكرة عبقرية كالعادة.
ليست بجديدة على كلتا القامتين لدينا.
قلب مصر وأستاذنا الغالي ابن طيبة.
بالطبع سأشارك ان سمحتم لي.
لكن اقتراح بسيط .. ظني ان المسابقة ستكن بدعمكم وتيسيركم الكبير هذا بسيطة جداً جداً جداً وأي باحث على جوجل سيصل بمنتهى اليسر لضالته.
ياريت تقللوا المعلومات اللي هتقولوها عن المعركة أكتر من كده شوية. 
لأننا مش هنعرف نمنع حد من استخدام محركات البحث.
فيض التحية.

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
الأخ العزيز / إبن طيبة

مسابقة جميلة وفكرة حلوة
وحقيقى مجهودكم فى المنتدى يستحق الشكر والتقدير

عاوز أقول حاجة عشان الأعضاء ياخدوا بالهم ويعرفوا إن المسابقة شكلها كده مش سهلة
أنا بخاف من المسابقات أما يقولك ادخل الإمتحان ومعاك الكتاب بس ابقى قابلنى لو عرفت يافالح
هتقولنا انت وقلب مصر على كل حاجة ماعدا اسم المعركة
يعنى نهارنا أبيض ان شاء الله ههههههههههههه

عموما أنا مش هسبق الأحداث
بس أنا شامم ريحة ملوخية على السحور هههههههههه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ورمضان كريم
وبلاش القسوة فى الأسئلة


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
الحمد لله انها حرب قديمه انا مليش فى السلاح 
ولا ضرب النار  :Helpsmilie2: 
كل سنه والجميع بخير وسعاده 
مسابقات ابناء مصر دائما بها التجدد والتنوع ونستطيع
 من خلالها ان نتعرف على معلومات جديده لم نعرفها من قبل  
وهذا بفضل القائمين على تلك المسابقات 
فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ولى رجاء ان تكتب المسابقه بعد صلاه التراويح 
وكل عام والجميع فى خير ببركه الشهر الكريم

----------


## الصاعق

فكرة ممتازة ومبتكرة

أقترح أن يتم طرح السؤال في توقيت متفق عليه ومعلن للجميع .

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> اختى الرقيقه قلب مصر
> 
> أخى الفاضل ابن طيبه
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وتحية محمله بأريج الزهر
> ...


*اختنا الفاضلة kethara
كل عام و انت بكل خير
و بعودة الايام
منتظرينك معنا في مسابقة معارك حربية
و يا رب تنال اعجابك و اعجاب الاخوة الاعضاء
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فكرة عبقرية كالعادة.
> ليست بجديدة على كلتا القامتين لدينا.
> قلب مصر وأستاذنا الغالي ابن طيبة.
> بالطبع سأشارك ان سمحتم لي.
> لكن اقتراح بسيط .. ظني ان المسابقة ستكن بدعمكم وتيسيركم الكبير هذا بسيطة جداً جداً جداً وأي باحث على جوجل سيصل بمنتهى اليسر لضالته.
> ياريت تقللوا المعلومات اللي هتقولوها عن المعركة أكتر من كده شوية. 
> لأننا مش هنعرف نمنع حد من استخدام محركات البحث.
> فيض التحية.


*اهلا اخي ابن رشد المصري
كل عام و انت بالف خير
و بعودة الايام
شكرالك لكلماتك الطيبة
و بخصوص الاقتراح تاكد ان هناك صعوبة كبيرة في عرض معلومات عن بعض المعارك و لقد واجهتنا و اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر صعوبات كثيرة في تجميع معلومات عن معارك ما و بفضل من الله تغلبنا علي تلك الصعوبات
و انشاء الله سوف تكون المسابقة في مستوي الطالب المتوسط
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
> الأخ العزيز / إبن طيبة
> 
> مسابقة جميلة وفكرة حلوة
> وحقيقى مجهودكم فى المنتدى يستحق الشكر والتقدير
> 
> عاوز أقول حاجة عشان الأعضاء ياخدوا بالهم ويعرفوا إن المسابقة شكلها كده مش سهلة
> أنا بخاف من المسابقات أما يقولك ادخل الإمتحان ومعاك الكتاب بس ابقى قابلنى لو عرفت يافالح
> هتقولنا انت وقلب مصر على كل حاجة ماعدا اسم المعركة
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي العزيز حكيم عيون
كل سنة و انت بكل غير
اعاده الله عليك و علي امة الاسلام باليمن و البركات
منور قاعة التاريخ و مسابقة معارك عربية اسلامية
و ما تقلقش زي ما قلت لاخي ابن رشد المسابقة هتكون في مستوي الطالب المتوسط 
زي ما بيقول جهابذه التعليم عندنا 
مرحب بك دائما معنا
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> الحمد لله انها حرب قديمه انا مليش فى السلاح 
> ولا ضرب النار 
> كل سنه والجميع بخير وسعاده 
> مسابقات ابناء مصر دائما بها التجدد والتنوع ونستطيع
>  من خلالها ان نتعرف على معلومات جديده لم نعرفها من قبل  
> وهذا بفضل القائمين على تلك المسابقات 
> فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
> ولى رجاء ان تكتب المسابقه بعد صلاه التراويح 
> وكل عام والجميع فى خير ببركه الشهر الكريم


*totatoty كل سنة و انت وبعودة الايام
يارب تكوني بخير
و عايزينك معانا في المسابقة ان شاء الله
كل عام و انت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فكرة ممتازة ومبتكرة
> 
> أقترح أن يتم طرح السؤال في توقيت متفق عليه ومعلن للجميع .
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


*اهلا باخي الحبيب احمد
كل عام و انت بكل خير
و بعودة الايام
هاشوف راي اختنا قلب مصر في اقتراحك
و انشاءلله خير
كل عام و انت بكل خير
في حفظ الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن طيبة





ضمن فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان الكريم 

وضمن النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت مسابقة ( معارك عربية وإسلامـــية )

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="4 80"]

الحلقة الأولى

هي اول معركة اسلامية بحرية 

خاضها اول اسطول عربي مسلم بناه مؤسس الدولة الاموية 
حدثت في خلافة  ذي النورين عثمان إبن عفان في عام  32 هجرية .... 655 ميلادية 
كان قائد الاسطول العربي المسلم عبدالله ابن ابي السرح 
و كانت قوة الاسطول العربي المسلم 200 سفينة 
 و كانت ضد اسطول الدولة البيزنطية العظيم 
تحت قيادة  قسطنطين الثاني الذي قتل في المعركة التي انتهت بنصر المسلمين و تحطيم 400 سفينة من اصل 1000 سفينة بيزنطية
و دارت رحي المعركة في البحر الابيض المتوسط و تحديد قبالة شواطيء الاسكندرية 

أحداث المعركة

لما صلى المسلمون الفجر أمر عبد الله جنده أن يقتربوا من سفن أعدائهم فاقتربوا حتى لامسوها، ونزل الفدائيون إلى الماء وربطوا السفن العربية بسفن الروم بحبال متينة، وبدأ الروم القتال، وصار قاسياً، وسالت الدماء حتى احمرت صفحة المياه، وترامت الجثث في الماء، وضربت الأمواج السفن حتى ألجأتها إلى الساحل، وقتل من المسلمين الكثير، وقتل من الروم ما لا يحصى، وصمد المسلمون، فكتب الله لهم النصر بما صبروا، واندحر الروم[/frame]

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

ذات الصوارى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف ... الف مبروك للفائز الاول وريث من خبر رع
اول نقطة صح و عقبال الاربعة التانيين
هي فعلا معركة ذات الصواري*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

مفيش حد يقول صح ولا غلط ليه 

بالرغم من إنى واخد على خاطرى من أخويا إبن طيبة بس عموما أنا قلبى أبيض من الصينى بعد غسيلة 
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## sameh atiya

*مبروك وريث من خبر رع أول نقطة*
*وننتظر غداً السؤال بإذن الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

سؤال سهل يا وريث بس خسارة أنا داخل متأخر النهاردة.
مبروك عليك.

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

ماشى يا إبن رشد باشا 

بس متنساش إننا بتوع تاريخ بردة

عموما 

ربنا يوفق الجميع

ويا عم سامح ربنا يبارك فيك 


عقبالكم جميعا فى المسرات

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="4 80"]*
الحلقة الثانية

هي معركة لو تم النصر فيها للمسلمين لكانت اوروبا عن بكرة ابيها يرفع فيها الاذان و يقرا فيها القران و لتخلصت من ظلماتها و جهالاتها و استبدادها للابد و لكنها مشيئة الله
حدثت في اواخر شعبان من عام 114 هجريا
كان قائد العرب المسلمين الامير عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الغافقي امير الاندلس زمن الخليفة الاموي هشام بن عبدالملك و لقد استشهد فيها الامير العربي المسلم
و كان قائد الفرنجة شارل مارتل حاجـب قصـر الميروفنجيين وصاحب الأمر والنهي في دولة الفرنجة وكان يسمى المطرقة
حدثت المعركة في الجنوب الغربي لفرنسا علي بعد عشرين كيلو مترا من مدينة تتدعي بواتييه
كان قوام الجيش العربي المسلم مالا يزيد عن مائة الف جندي اما جيش الفرنجة فكان الاف مؤلفة ذوي جنسيات و اعراق عدة فمنهم الالمان و السويف و الساكسون 
و كان الفوز فيها للفرنجة و انسحاب العرب المسلمين الي الاندلس (اسبانيا و البرتغال )

ملخص المعركة

ورابط كل منهما أمام الآخر ثمانية أيام، وكان المسلمون هم الذين بدأوا القتال، ولم يشتبك الجيشان في المعركة إلا بعد بضعة أيام ظلا خلالها يتناوشان في اشتباكات محلية، ثم اشتبكا بعد ذلك في قتال عنيف، واجتهد الفرنجة ومن معهم من الألمان والسويف والسكسون في اختراق خطوط المسلمين يومين متتاليين دون نتيجة، وقد بذلوا أقصى ما استطاعوا من جهد وهجم مشاتهم وفرسانهم على المسلمين هجوماً عنيفاً بالحراب، ولكن المسلمين ثبتوا، بل بدا قرب مساء اليوم الثاني أن المسلمين أخذوا يتفوقون على عدوهم، ثم حدث بعد ذلك أن اندفعت فرقـة من فرسـان الفرنجة فاخترقت صفوف المسلمين في موضع، وأفضت إلى خلف الصفوف حيث كان المسلمون قد أودعوا غنائمهم، وكانت شيئاً عظيماً جداً، فريع الجند الإسلامي، وخشي الكثيـرون من أفراده أن يستولي عليها هؤلاء الفرنجة، فالتفت بعضهم وعادوا إلى الخلف ليبعدوا عنها الأعـداء، وهنا اضطربت صفوف المسلمين واتسعت الثغرة التي نفـذ منها الفرنجة، فاندفعوا فيها في عنف وقوة زلزلت نظام القوات الإسلامية، وحاول عبد الرحمن الغافقي أن يثبت جنوده ويعيد نظامه أو يصرفه عن الهلع على الغنائم فلم يوفق، وأصابه سهم أودى بحياته، وصبر المسلمون حتى أقبل الليل فانتهـزوا فرصة الظـلام وتسللوا متراجعين إلى الجنوب على عجل، وكل ذلك أوائل شهر رمضان سنة 114هـ.* [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معركة بلاط الشهداء

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن طيبة



الحل هو 

معركة بلاط الشهداء



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> معركة بلاط الشهداء


ما شاء الله أم أحمد  :hey: 
الإجابة صحيحة 
وتكسبي معانا ثاني نقطة في مسابقتنا والنقطة الأولى ليكي في المسابقة
ويالا شدي حيلك وتابعي معانا باقي المسابقة
ألف ألف مبروك 
 :f2: 


وبكدة تكون النتيجة

وريث من خبر رع  :f:  1  :f: 

أم أحمد  :f:  1  :f:

----------


## راجية رحمة ربها

مبروك عليك أختي أم أحمد وجزا الله القائمين علي هذه المسابقة كل خير نظرا للفائدة الكبيرة التي تعم علينا 
واليكم بعض المعلومات عن هذا القائد الفذ.عبد الرحمن الغافقي قائد رشحه إيمانه وإمكاناته القيادية وعبقريته الحربية للقيادة ، ولكن الظروف لم تتكافأ مع عبقريته العسكرية ، عبد الرحمن رشحته عبقريته الحربية للإمارة ولم يرشحه حسب أو نسب ، وستبقى سيرته وسيبقى ذكره في الخالدين مع الذين {...صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه ...} هذا ما قاله فيه الأديب الكبير شوقي أبو خليل ، والذي يضيف قائلا في كتابه بلاط الشهداء : "ولو إنه انتصر في بلاط الشهداء لعمت شهرته الخافقين ولأصبحت الدنيا منذ ذلك الحين مسلمة ، ويكفي الغافقي فخراً أنه بالإسلام وحده أوصل جيوش المسلمين إلى ضواحي باريس ويكفي السلام فخراً أنه أوصل العربية والعروبة إلى قلب فرنسا " 


هذا عبد الرحمن الغافقي القائد ، أما بلاط الشهداء المعركة فيقول فيها المؤرخ الشهير " رينو" : " إنه بلغت حماسة المسلمين في تلك الغزوة أن بعض المؤرخين شبههم بريح صرصر تقتلع كل ما جاء أمامها ، أو بسيف ماضٍ يقطع كل ما يصادفه " ، أما المؤرخ " جيبون " فقد قال في كتابه ( أوروبا في العصور الوسطى) :" لو انتصر في بواتييه لتُلي القرآن وفسر في اكسفورد وكمبردج " وبواتييه هو الاسم الأوروبي لمعركة بلاط الشهداء الخالدة ، أما المؤرخ الأوروبي الشهير " انتول فراس " فيقول :" إن أهم تاريخ في حياة فرنسا هو معركة بواتييه حين هزم شارل مارتل الفرسان العرب في بواتييه سنة 732م ، ففي ذلك التاريخ بدأ تراجع الحضارة العربية أمام الهمجية والبربرية الأوروبية "!!! 
* * *


قال الشاعر الإنكليزي " سوذي " يصف جيوش المسلمين التي غزت أوروبا بعد فتح الأندلس :-

( جُمُوعٌ لا تُحْصَى ...

من عرب ، وبربر ، وروم خوارج ....

وفُرْس ، وقبط ، وتتر ، قد انضووا جميعاً تحت لواء واحد ...

يجمعهم إيمان ثائر ، راسخ الفُتُوُّة ....

وحَمِيِّةٌ مُتَلَظِّيَةٌ كالشَّرَر ، وأخوةٌ مذهلة لا تفرق بين البشر ...

* * *

ولم يكن قادتهم أقل ثقة منهم بالنصر بعد أن ثَمِلُوا بحُمَيَّا الظَّفر ...

واختالوا بتلك القوة القوية التي لا يقف أمامها شيء ....

وأيقنوا أن جيوشهم لا يُمكن أن يُــلِــم بها الكَلال ...

فهي دائماً فتــيَّــةٌ مَشبوبةٌ كما انطلقت أول مرة ...

وآمنوا بأنها حيثما تحركت مشى في ركابها النصر والغلب ....

وأنها ستندفع دائماً إلى الأمام ....

حتى يُصبح الغرب المغلوب كالشرق ....

يُطَأْطىء الرَّأس إجلالاً لاسم مُحمد ...

وحتى ينهض الحاج من أقاصي المتجمد ...

إلى أن يطأ بأقدام الإيمان الرِّمال المُحْرقة ....

المنتثرة على صحراء العرب ....

ويقف فوق صخور مكة الصَّلْدة .... )

لم تكن أيها الشاعر بعيداً عن الحقيقة .

أو هائماً في أودية الخيال في كثير مما قلت .

فقد كانت الجيوش التـي قادها المجاهدون لإخراج آبائِك من جاهليتهم الجهلاء كما وَصَفْتَ ... 

ففيها عرب أقوياءُ بالله هَبُّوا إليكم .

من الشام ...

من الحجاز ...

من نجد ...

من اليمن ...

من كل مكان من جزيرة العرب ...

كما تَهُبُّ الريحُ المرسلة .

وفيها بربر أَعِزَةٌ بالإسلام تدفقوا عليكم من فوق جبال الأطلس كما يتدَّفق السيل العَرِم ..

وفيها فُرسٌ عافت عقولهم وثنية الأكاسرة ، وفاءت إلى دين التوحيد ...

وصراط العزيز الحميد .

وفيها رومٌ خوارج ، كما قلت ...

ولكنهم خرجوا على الظلم ، والظلمات ...

وانحازوا إلى نور السماوات والأرض ...

وهُدُوا إلى دين القيِّمة .

وفيها قِبْطٌ رَفَعوا عن رِقَابِهِمْ نِــيــرَ العُبُودِيَّــةِ لِلْقَــيَـــاصِـــرَة .

ليعيشوا كما ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً في أكناف الإسلام ....

نعم ... لقد كان الجيش الذي قاده عبد الرحمن الغافقي وأسلافه لإنقاذ أجدادك من الجاهلية ... فيه الأبيض والأسود ، والعربي والأعجميُّ .

لكنهم انصهروا جميعاً في بوتقة الإسلام ...

فأصبحوا بنعمة الله إخواناً .

وقد كان هَمُّهُمْ - كما ذكرت - أن يُدْخِلُوا الغرب في دين الله كما أدخلوا الشرق من قبل ...

وأن يجعلوا البشرية كُلَّها تُطأطىء الرَّأس لإله الناس .

وأن يعُم نور الإسلام بِــطَـــاحكم وأوديتكم .

وأن تشرق شمسه في كل بيت من بيوتكم .

وأن يُسَـــوِّي عدْله بين مُلُوكم وسُوقَتِكُمْ .

وكانوا قد عزموا على أن يدفعوا أرواحهم ثمناً لهدايتكم إلى الله ...

وإنقاذكم من النار ....

* * *

وبعد .... فإليكم القصة الأخيرة لهذا الجيش .

وخبر بطله الفذِّ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الغافقي .

تناهت إلى " دوق أُكتَانْية " الأخبار المفزعة عن مصرع صِهره عثمان بن أبي نُسعة .

وبلغته أنباء النهاية الحزينة التي صارت إليها ابنته الحسناء " مينين " ....

فأدرك أن طبول الحرب قد دَقَّتْ ... 

وأيقن أن أسد الإسلام عبد الرحمن الغافقي مُمْسِ في دياره ، أو مُصْبِح ....

فتأهبَّ للدفاع عن كل شبر من أرضه دفاع المستميت .

واستعدَّ للنِّضال دون نفسه ومملكته ، استعداد المُسْتَبْسِل ...

فقد كان يخشى أن يُساق هو الآخر أسيراً إلى دار الخلافة في الشام كما سيقت ابنتُهُ .

أو أن يُحمل رأسه على طبق ، ويُطاف به في أسواق دمشق كما طِيفَ برأس " لُذَرِيقَ " ملك أسبانيا من قبل .

* * *

لم يُكذَِّب عبد الرحمن الغافقي ظنَّ الدُّوق ...

فانطلق بجيشه اللجب من شمال الأندلس كما ينطلق الإعصار .

وانصبَّ على جنوب فرنسا من فوق جبال " البِرِنِيهْ " كما يَنْصَبُّ السيل .

وكانت عِدَّةُ جيشه مائة ألف مجاهد .

بين جوانح كل منهم قلب أسد ....

وفي عُرُوقِهِ عزمَةُ مارد ...

* * *



يَمَّمَ الجيش الإسلامي وجْهه شطر مدينة " آرل " [ Arles: مدينة في جنوب فرنسا على نهر الرون شمالي مرسيليا] الواقعة على ضفاف نهر " الرُّون " 

فلقد كان له معها حساب ...

ذلك أنَّ " آرل " هذه كانت قد صالحت المسلمين على أن تدفع لهم الجزية .

فلمَّا استشهد ( السمح بن مالك الخولانيُّ ) في معركة " تولوز " [Toulouse : مدينة في جنوب فرنسا على نهر الغارون وهي قاعدة محافظة غارون العليا ] وتضعضع المسلمون لمصرعه ، نبذ أهل " آرل " الطاعة ، ونكثوا العهد ، وامتنعوا عن دفع الجزية .

ولمَّا بلغ عبد الرحمن الغافقي ضواحي المدينة ، وجد أنَّ " أَودَ " " دُوقَ أكتانية " قد عبأ قواته الكثيفة عندها .

وَحَشَدَهَا حول تُخُومها ...

وتصَّدى لرد الزحف الإسلامي عليها ...

ثُمَّ ما لبث أن التقى الجيشان وجهاً لوجه .

ودارت بين الفريقين معركة طَحُونٌ ...

قذَفَ خلالها عبد الرحمن الغافقي بكتائب من جيشه تُحِبُّ الموت أكثر ممَّا يُحبُّ أعداؤها الحياة ، فزلزل أقدام العدو .... ومزَّقَ صُفُوفَهُ ...

ودخل المدينة في هذه المرّة حرباً ...

فأعمل السيف في رقاب أهلها ..

وأثخن فيهم إثخاناً ..

وغنم منهم غنائم عزَّت على الحصر ..

أما الدوق " أود " فقد فرَّ بمن بقي حيّاً من جنوده ...

وطفق يُعِدُّ العُدة للقاء آخر من جيوش المسلمين ..

فقد كان يعلم أن معركة " آرل " كانت بداية الطريق ، وليست نهايته .

* * *

عَـبَــرَ عبدُ الرحمن الغافقي بجيشه الجرَّار نهر " الجارون " ، وطفقت كتائبه الظافرة تجُوسُ مقاطعة أوكتانية ذات اليمين ، وذات الشمال .

وأخذت المدن والقرى تتساقط تحت سنابك خيْله كما تتساقط أوراق الشجر في فصل الخريف إذا هبَّتْ عليها الرياح الهُوجُ .

وأضاف المسلمون إلى غنائمهم السابقة غنائم لاحقة لم ترها عيْنٌ من قبل ...

ولم تسمع بها أُذُنٌ ...

وقد حاول دوق " أُكتانية " أن يتصدى لهذا الزحف الكبير مرة أخرى فاشتبك مع المسلمين في معركة ضروس .

لكنَّ المسلمين ما لبثوا أن هزموه هزيمة طاحنة ...

وأنزلوا به نكبة ساحقة مُدَمِّرة ...

ومزَّقوا جيشه شر ممزَّق ...

وتركوا جيشه بين قتيل ، وأسير ، وهَزِيم ..

* * *

ثم اتجه المسلمون إلى مدينة " بوردو " كبرى المدن الإفرنسية آنذاك ، وعاصمة مقاطعة " أُكتانية " .

وخاضوا مع أميرها معركة لا تقل هوْلاً عن المعارك السابقة ...

استبسل فيها المهاجمون والمدافعون استبسالاً يُثير العجب والإعجاب ...

لكنَّ المدينة الكبيرة الخطيرة ما لبثت أن سقطت في أيدي المسلمين كما سقطت أخواتُها من قبل .

وما لبث أميرها أن قُتل في جملة القتلى .

وأحرز المسلمون من غنائم " بوردو " ما هَوَّن في أعينهم كل ما أحرزوه من غنائم .

وقد كان سقوط " بوردو " في أيدي المسلمين فاتحةً لسقوط مدن أخرى كثيرة خطيرة .

أهمُّها " ليون " و " بيزانسُون " و " سانس SENS " .

* * *

اهتزَّت أوروبا من أقصاها إلى أقصاها لِسُقُوط نصف فرنسا الجنوبي كله في يدي عبد الرحمن الغافقي خلال بضعة أشهر ....

وفتح الفرنجة أعينهم على الخطر الداهم .

ودبَّ الصريخ في كل مكان يدعو العجزة والقادرين إلى الوقوف في وجه هذا الهوْل القادم من الشَّرق .

ويَحُضُّهُمْ على التَّصَدِّي له بالصدور إذا عزَّت السيوف .

ويدعوهم إلى سدِّ الطريق أمامه بالأجساد إذا انعدم العَــتَاد ..

فاستجابت أوروبا لدعوة الدَّاعي ..

وأقبل الناس على الانضواء تحت لواء " شارل مارتل " ومعهم الشَّجر ، والحَجَر ، والشَّوك ، والسِّلاح .

* * *

كان الجيش الإسلامي آنذاك قدْ بلغ مدينة " تُورَ TOURS " طليعةَ مدنِ فرنسا وَفْرَةً في السكان ، وقُوَّةً في البُنْيَان ، وعراقة في التَّاريخ ....

وكانت المدينة - فوق ذلك - تختال على أكثر مدن " أوروبا " بكنيستها الفخْمة ، الضخمة ، العامرة بجليل الآثار القديمة ، وكريم النَّفائس .

فأحاط بها المسلمون إحاطة الغُلِّ بالعُنُق ....

وانصبُّوا عليها انْصباب المنون إذا جاء الأجل ...

واسترخصوا في سبيل افتتاحها الأرواح والمُهَج ...

فما لبثت أن سقطت بين أيديهم على مرأى " شارل مارتل " وَمَسْمَعِه ....

* * *

وفي العشر الأخير من شهر شعبان سنة أربعٍ ومائة للهجرة ، زحف عبد الرحمن الغافقي بجيشه اللجب على مدينة " بُوَاتْييه POITIERS " ..

وهناك التقى مع جيوش أوروبا الجرَّارَة بقيادة " شارل مارتل " ..

ووقعت بين الفريقين إحدى المعارك الفاصلة لا في تاريخ المُسلمين والفِرنجة فحسب ..

وإنما في تاريخ البشريَّة كُلِّها .

وقد عُرِفَتْ هذه المعركة بمعركة ( بَلاطِ الشُّهَدَاءِ ) .

* * *

كان الجيش الإسلامي يومئذ في ذروة انتصاراته الباهرة .

لكنَّ كاهله كان مُثقلاً بتلك الغنائم التي انْصبَّت عليه انصِباب الغيْث ....

وتكدَّست في أيدي جُنُوده تكدُّس السُّحب ...

وقد نظر عبد الرحمن الغافقي إلى هذه الثروة الطائلة الهائلة نظرة قلق وإشفاقٍ .

وتوجَّس منها خيفةً على المسلمين .

فقد كان لا يأمن أن تَشْغَلَ هذه النَّفائس قُلُوبَهم عند اللِّقاء ..

وأن توزِّع نفوسهم في لحظات البأس ...

وأن تجعل إحدى عيْني الواحد منهم على العدو المُقبل عليه ...

وعيْنه الأخرى على الغنائم التي في يديه ...

ولقد همَّ بأن يأمر جُنُودَه بالتَّخلص من هذه الثروات الطائلة الهائلة ...

ولكنَّه خشي ألَّا تطيب قلوبهم بذلك القرار الخطير ....

وألَّا تسمح نُفُوسهم بالتَّخلي عن هذا الكنز الثمين .

فلم يجد وسيلة خيراً من أن يجمع هذه الغنائم في مخيمات خاصَّة ...

وأن يجعلها وراء المُعسكر قبل إنشاب القتال .

* * *

وقف الجيشان الكبيران بضعة أيام كلٌّ منهما قُبَالة الآخر في سكون ، وتَرَقُّب وصمت ، كما تقف سلسلتان من الجبال إحداهما في وجْه الأُخرى ...

فقد كان كلٌّ من الجيشين يخشى بأس عدُوِّه ، ويحسبُ للقائِهِ ألْف حِسَاب .

فلمَّا طال الوقت على هذه الحال ، ووجد عبد الرحمن الغافقي مراجل الحمِيَّة والإقدام تغلي في صدور رجاله ، آثر أن يكون هو البادىء بالهجوم مُعْتمداً على مناقب جُنْدِهِ ...

مُتفائلاً بحُسْن طالعه في النَّصر .

* * *

انقضَّ عبد الرحمن الغافقي بفُــرْسانه على صفوف الفرنجة انقضاض الأسود الكاسرة .

وصمد لهم الفرنجة صُمُود الأطواد الرَّاسخة [الجبال] .

وانقضى اليوم الأول من أيَّام المعركة دون أن ترجح فيه كَفَّةٌ على كَفَّةٍ ...

ولم يحجز بين المتقاتلين غير هبوط الظلام على ميدان القتال ...

ثمَّ تجدَّد النِّزال في اليوم التالي ، وحمَلَ المسلمون على الفرنجة حملات باسلةً ، ولكنهم لم ينالوا منهم وَطَراً .

وظلَّت المعركة تدور على هذه الحال سبعة أيام طويلةً ثقيلةً.

فلما كان اليوم الثامن كَـرَّ المسلمون على عدوهم كرَّةً واحدة .

ففتحوا في صفوفه ثُغْرةً كبيرة لاح لهم من خلالها النصر كما يلوح ضوءُ الصبح من خلال الظلام .

عند ذلك أغارت فِرقةٌ من كتائب الفِرِنجةِ على مسكرات الغنائم.

فلما رأى المسلمون أن غنائمهم قد أوشكت أن تقع في أيدي أعدائهم .

انكفأ كثير منهم لاستخلاصها منه.

فتصدعت لذلك صفوفهم ...

وتضعضعت جموعهم...

وذهبت ريحهم...

فهب القائد العظيم يعمل على رد المنكفئين ...

ومدافعة المهاجمين ..

وسدِّ الثغور...

وفيما كان بطل الإسلام عبد الرحمن الغافقي يذرع أرض المعركة على صهوة جواده الأشهب جيئةً وذهاباً ...

وكرّاً وفرّاً..

أصابه سهم نافذ فهوى عن متن فرسه كما يهوي العُــقَاب من فوق قمم الجبال .

وثوى صريعا شهيدا على أرض المعركة.

فلما رأى المسلمون ذلك عمهم الذعر وسادهم الاضطراب .

واشتدت عليهم وطأة العدو ، ولم يوقف بأسَه عنهم إلا حلولُ الظلام.


* * *


فلما أصبح الصبح وجد " شارل مارتل " أن المسلمين قد انسحبوا من " بُواتْيِيهْ "..

فلم يجرؤ على مطاردتهم ...

ولو طاردهم لأفناهم .

ذلك أنه خشي أن يكون انسحابهم مكيدة من مكائد الحرب دُبِّرت في ليلٍ ...

فآثر البقاء في مواقعه مكتفيا بذلك النصر الكبير .

لقد كان يوم بلاط الشهداء يوما حاسما في التاريخ .

أضاع فيه المسلمون أملاً من أعز الآمال ...

وفقدوا خلاله بطلا من أعظم الأبطال ...

وتكررت فيه مأساة يوم " أُحُدْ "...

سُنَّة الله في خلقه ...

ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ...


* * *


هزَّت أنباء فاجعة يومِ بلاطِ الشهداء نفوسَ المسلمين في كل مكان هزاً عنيفاً...

وزُلزِلت لهولها أفئدتهم زلزالا شديدا ...

وعَمَّ الحزنُ بسببها كلَّ مدينة وكلَّ قرية وكلَّ بيت.

وما زال جرحُها الممِضُّ ينزفُ من قلوبهمْ دماً حتى اليوم.

وسيظل ينزف ما بقي على ظهر الأرض مسلمٌ.


* * *


ولا تحسبنَّ أن هذا الجرح العَميق الغائر قد أمَضَّ أفئدة المسلمين وحدهم.

وإنما شاركهم في ذلك طائفةٌ من عقلاء الفرنجة .

رأوا في انتصار أجدادهم على المسلمين في " بواتييه " مصيبة كبرى رُزِئت بها الإنسانيةُ.

وخسارةً عظمى أصابت " أوُرُبَّا " في صميمها ...

ونكبةً جُلَّى نُكبت بها الحضارة .



وإذا شئت أن تقف على رأي بعض هؤلاء في فجيعة بلاط الشهداء فاستمع إلى " هنري دي شامبون " مديرِ مَجلةِ " ريفي بارلمِنْتِير " الفَرَنْسِية حيث قال :

( لولا انتصار جيش " شارل مارتل " الهمجيِّ على العرب المسلمين في " فرنسا " لما وقعت بلادنا في ظلمات القرون الوسطى [وهي القرون المظلمة التي امتدت من سنة 476 إلى سنة 1500]...

ولَمَــا أصيبت بفظائعها ..

ولا كابدت المذابحَ الأهلية التي دفع إليها التعصُّبُ الديني المذهبي ... 

نعم ، لولا ذلك الانتصار الوحشيُّ على المسلمين في " بواتييه " لظلَّت " إِسبانيا " تنعم بسماحة الإسلام .

ولَـنَــجتْ من وصمة محاكم التفتيش [هي المحاكم التي عقدها فرديناند والملكة إيزابيلا للمسلمين في الأندلس وارتكبا فيها من الجرائم الإنسانية ما يندى له جبين التاريخ ] .

ولما تأخر سيرُ المدنية ثمانيةَ قرونٍ.

ومهما اختلفت المشاعر والآراء حول انتصارنا ذاك .

فنحن مَدينون للمسلمين بكل محامد حضارتنا في العلم ، والفن ، والصناعة .

مدعُوُّون لأن نعترف بأنهم كانوا مثالَ الكمال البشري . 

في الوقت الذي كنا فيه مثالَ الهمَجية .

وافتراءٌ ما ندَّعيه اليوم من أن الزمانَ قد استدارَ.

وأن المسلمين وصلوا في هذا العصر إلى ما كنا عليه في العصور الوسطى ).

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدي ولكن أسعدني كثيرا اشتراكي فيه لما شعرت به أثناء مروري بالموضوعات أن جميع الأعضاء تربط بينهم مشاعر الود والألفة وهذا ليس بغريب علي أهل مصر ولكن هذه المشاعر باتت قليلة تلك الأيام لذا فانه يسعدني ويشرفني أن أكون أختا بينكم وأقول للجميع من كل قلبي كل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير وتقبل الله الصيام والقيام ورزقكم ليلة القدر.
> وجزاك الله خيرا أختي قلب مصر وأخي بن طيبة علي السابقات الرائعة انشاء الله أشارك ولكن لا لأظن أحصل علي أي مركز نظرا لوجودي أمام عمالقة أمثالكم ولكن يكفيني شرف المشاركة معكم.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي أختنا الفاضلة راجية رحمة ربها  :f: 
سعيدة باشتراكك معنا في أبناء مصر وإن شاء الله تسعدي بقضاء وقت مفيد وممتع
ويشرفنا أنك تكونى أخت عزيزة علينا
كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير
وفي انتظار متابعتك معانا وإن شاء الله تكسبي معانا في الحلقات القادمة

----------


## قلب مصر

> فكرة عبقرية كالعادة.
> ليست بجديدة على كلتا القامتين لدينا.
> قلب مصر وأستاذنا الغالي ابن طيبة.
> بالطبع سأشارك ان سمحتم لي.
> لكن اقتراح بسيط .. ظني ان المسابقة ستكن بدعمكم وتيسيركم الكبير هذا بسيطة جداً جداً جداً وأي باحث على جوجل سيصل بمنتهى اليسر لضالته.
> ياريت تقللوا المعلومات اللي هتقولوها عن المعركة أكتر من كده شوية. 
> لأننا مش هنعرف نمنع حد من استخدام محركات البحث.
> فيض التحية.


الأخ الكريم ابن رشد أهلا بك معنا  :f: 
كل عام وأنت بخير
بالنسبة لاقتراح حضرتك الغرض الأساسي من المسابقة هو تعريف أكبر قدر من الأعضاء بتاريخ المسلمين في هذه الفترة
وكيف كانت انتصاراتهم وتفوقهم العسكري وكيف استطاعوا ان يكتسحوا الغرب في أغلب المعارك التي دارت بينهم
وفي هذا فقصدنا في التيسير ليس كي يكتسب العضو نقطة الفوز  فقط  ولكن كي يكتسب - هو ومن يقرأ المسابقة - معلومة معها قد تكون أهم بكثير من مكسب المسابقة في حد ذاتها 
ومع ذلك سنحاول في باقي الحلقات إن شاء الله أن نقلل المعلومات إلى حد ما 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك اختنا ام احمد النقطة الاولي لك معنا

ايمن خطاب هاردلك و تتعوض في المرات الجاية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختنا الفاضلة راجية رحمة ربها
لك جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة لقائد عربي اسلامي لم ننصفه و لم ينصفه التاريخ
انه القائد عبدالرحمن الغافقي 
ننتظر ما تضفيه لنا دائما 
في حفظ الله*

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
> الأخ العزيز / إبن طيبة
> 
> مسابقة جميلة وفكرة حلوة
> وحقيقى مجهودكم فى المنتدى يستحق الشكر والتقدير
> 
> عاوز أقول حاجة عشان الأعضاء ياخدوا بالهم ويعرفوا إن المسابقة شكلها كده مش سهلة
> أنا بخاف من المسابقات أما يقولك ادخل الإمتحان ومعاك الكتاب بس ابقى قابلنى لو عرفت يافالح
> هتقولنا انت وقلب مصر على كل حاجة ماعدا اسم المعركة
> ...


أهلا بك أخى العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
أنا اللي بشكرك على وجودك الجميل معانا
وإن شاء الله تتابع معانا وتفوز بإذن الله
ويارب نقدر نقدم من خلال المسابقة معلومات تفيد الجميع وتوضح صورة تاريخ العرب والمسلمين كان ازاي وقدراتهم كانت واصله لأي مرحلة
بشكرك مرة تانية 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب
 :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

قلب مصر
ما شاء الله .. فعلاُ الفايدة الأكبر المعلومة في النهاية .. الملخص البسيط اللي بتقدموه جميل ومفيد للي مسمعش عن المعركة.
أنا بس صعبان عليا اني شايف الأسئلة سهلة ومش ملاحق أجاوب  :: 
علشان كده يا جماعة ياريت السؤال يكون في ميعاد سهل لينا كلنا
ويكون ميعاد متفق عليه
والا كده هيبقى صعب علينا كلنا نشارك
في مننا ناس بتشتغل .. ياريت السؤال يكون بعد صلاة التراويح ولا حاجة .. على الساعة 10 تقريباً
ده كان اقتراح أخونا الصاعق هو كمان.
أكيد كلنا هنكون موجودين

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا ابن رشد المشكلة و الله
اني النت عندي في البيت بايز 
و مش بقدر احدد ميعاد معين لنزول المسابقة 
و كمان اختنا قلب مصر ما اعرفش ظروفها ايه لان الحلقات بتنزل بالتناوب بيني و بينها 
يمكن المسابقة سهلة لك و لي لكن اكيد هي بتضيف للكثير منا معلومات جديدة عليه
هاستني راي اختنا قلب مصر و هاحاول اخلي الميعاد بعد صلاة التراويح الساعة عشرة
لو كان ده بيناسب اختنا قلب مصر
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الأعزاء ابن طيبة وقلب مصر.
مش مهم امكانية التجاوب مع الأسئلة .. كفاية علينا الجرعات المعلوماتية الجميلة دي والتنسيق الرائع اللي ما بينكم.
توكلوا على الله ونزلوا الأسئلة في أي وقت والله المستعان.
عايز اقولك ان حتى 10 دي طلعت مش كفاية بالنسبالي .. التراويح بتخلص عندنا 10 ونص وعقبال الواحد ميوصل البيت بقى مقولكش  :: .
صعب توفق بين الناس كلها .. علشان كده بقول خلاص متشغلوش نفسكم.
ألف مبروك أم أحمد على أول نقطة.

----------


## راجية رحمة ربها

الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر كل عام وأنتي بخير أسعدني ردك كثيرا وحبيت أشكرك علي المسابقة فهي تضيف الكثير من المعلومات الهامة التي باتت غائبة عنا هذه الأيام فجزاكم الله عنا كل خيروكما قلتي ليس المهم الفوز بالمسابقة فالفوز الحقيقي هو المعلومات التي نكتسبها .

----------


## راجية رحمة ربها

الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة الشكر موصول لحضرتك سعدت كثيرا بتواجدي في المسابقة وفي قاعة التاريخ فقد استفدت كثيرا ولست وحدي ولكن أنا وأسرتي أيضا فلكم منا خالص الشكر والأحترام.

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]انتظرونا إن شاء الله يوميا 

ميعاد مسابقتنا

من الساعة 11 م إلى الساعة 11.30 م

بتوقيت مصر

مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالفوز 

ابن طيبة وقلب مصر

[/frame]

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

فين المسابقة يا جماعة منتظر مخصوص أعوض إمبارح إللى فاتنى

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

الساعة عندى 11.10

وأدينى منتظر 

بس على الله تكون سهلة 

وألحق أكسب نقطة كمان


كل عشر دقايق حأثبت حضور

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

خلي عندك أحمر يا وريث وسيبهالي المرادي
ده أنا لسه مدخلك الجروب  :: 
عندي 11:11

----------


## زهــــراء

11:15
أنا صاحية لكم هاتوا خمسة جنيه للفرد الواحد وأسيبهالكم  ::

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا صديقى سبقنى بكام لمبة خضرا 
خليك شنتل 
وسيبها لخوك علشان ربنا يباركلك فى لمباتك

وأهو أيام مفترجة وربنا بيجزى خير

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

إتفضل عليت حسك 
أهو الزباين سمعوا وإتلموا جرى على صوتك
كانت بينا لوحدنا بس
قلتلك وطى صوتك

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا زهرتى 
يا حلوتى 

ربنا يخليكى 
لعائلتكى 


وميحوجكيش للمبتى 


سيبهالى النهاردة 
وكفاية عليك شريط القطار إللى يوصل إسكندرية

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

منت مش عاااااااارف
أنا كان عندي لمبات كتيرة وولاد الحلال قصوهالي مرة واحدة
زهراء
حتى انتى؟  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

متهيألي نروح ننام يا وريث مش كده؟
ابن طيبة وقلب مصر الاتنين مش اون لاين
يلا يا زهراء انتي كمان
اخلدي للنووووم بشريط القطر بتاعك ده  ::

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

11.20 دقيقة يبقى فاضل عشرة وأخد نقطة على إنتظارى وضياع وقتى سدى

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

شكلهم عاملين لنا فخ

نسيبهم من هنا وبعدين يروحوا عاملين المسابقة 
واضح إنهم مستقسدينك
فقوم نام وخليهم يجوا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههه او يمكن مستقصدينك انت

----------


## زهــــراء

روحوا ناموا إنتوا أنا نايمة الظهر  ::p: 
قلب مصر بتدخل أوف لاين لزوم التمويه ..عيب تضحكوا على أختكم الصغيرة من أجل لمبة خضرا  :: 
حأديكم لمبة حمرا لو مش مشيتوا  :Girl (16):

----------


## قلب مصر

[frame="2 80"]

الحلقة الثالثة

الملخص
جرت رحي هذه المعركة في 12 رجب من سنة 479هجرية قرب مدينة تدعي بطليوس
و كانت هذه المعركة سببا لامتداد الوجود العربي الاسلامي في الاندلس لاربعة قرون اخري
و كانت بين تحالف سلطان دولة المرابطين في المغرب و الجزائر و تونس و بعض من امراء الطوائف بالاندلس  من جهة و من الجهة الاخري تحالف ملوك الفرنجة  بممالك اسبانيا و البرتغال
و كان قائد جيش المرابطين  فيها يوسف بن تاشفين سلطان دولة المرابطين في المغرب والجزائر وتونس وموريتانيا و كان قائد الفرسان أبو سليمان داود بن عائشة  و قائد قوات الاندلس المعتمد بن عباد
و كان علي راس جيش الفرنجة ألفونسو السادس ملك قشتالة الذي كان يحكم جليقية وجزءا ًمن البرتغال، مع سانشو الأول ملك أراجون ونافارا، والكونت برنجار ريموند حاكم برشلونة وأورجل
كانت قوات المسلمين لا تتعدي الخمسون الفا منهم عشرة الاف فارس 
و كانت قوات الفرنجة مائة ألف من المشاة وثمانين ألفاً من الفرسان
انتهت المعركة بنصر مبين للجيش الاسلامي بقيادة يوسف بن تاشفين
استنجد ملوك الطوائف بالاندلس بسلطان دولة المرابطين بالمغرب العربي و لبي سلطان دولة المرابطين ندائهم و خرج علي راس جيش عبر البحر و قد كان هائجا مائجا فنهض "ابن تاشفين" ورفع يديه إلى السماء وقال: "اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن في جوازي هذا خيرًا وصلاحًا للمسلمين فسهِّل علي جواز هذا البحر، وإن كان غير ذلك فصعبه علي حتى لا أجوزه"؛ فهدأت ثائرة البحر، وسارت السفن في ريح طيبة حتى رست على الشاطئ، وهبط منها يوسف، وخرَّ لله ساجدًا

ملخص المعركة

التقي الجيشان في سهل سميت باسمه المعركة و فرق بينهما نهر صغير و كان ذلك مساء يوم خميس و بعث الفونسو الي ابن تاشفين يطلب منه ان تكون الحرب يوم الاثنين لان الغد هو الجمعة و هو عيد المسلمين و الاحد هو عيد المسيحيين و ووافق ابن تاشفين علي ذلك و لكن قاموا بارسال عيون تتلقف اخبار الفرنجة فوجدوهم يستعدون للمعركة فتاهب المسلمين للقتال و دارت المعركة بين كر و فر و كانت الغلبة لجيش المسلمين [/frame]

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

دي زهراء راخره طلعت بتدخل اوفلاين للتمويه
قولي اعمل فيها ايه دي؟
يابنتي منتي بتشاركي في سبع مسابقات تانيين .. بطلي طمع  ::   ::   ::

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

لالالا دول لو مستقصدينى مكنوش نجحونى فى أول يوم 
شوف روح هاتلنا إتنين حاجة ساقعة وتعالى 
ولو جم حأنده عليك

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة الزلاقة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

معركة الزلاقة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا جماعة لو بصيتو على التوقيت هتلاقو توقيتي وأم أحمد نفس التوقيت
هتعملو ايه في الحالة دي؟

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

11.30
على فكرة دخلت مخصوص النهاردة علشان مسابقة الأستاذ معتز والسيدة قلب مصر 

عموما أشكرهم على الإهتمام 

بس كدا ليا نقطة واخدها يعنى واخدها أنا والواد الغلبان إبن رشد المصرى

----------


## زهــــراء

معركة الزلاقة  :Huh:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

عموما سلام النهاردة

----------


## زهــــراء

تصوروا بقى أنا صممت أجاوب مع إني شايفاكم مجاوبين علشان بس كنت قائدة المعركة مينفعش أشوف معركتي وماأتكلمش عن أمجادي فيها  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

واد؟!!
ههههه
ماشي يا سيدي مقبولة
شوفت ازاي المشرفين بيقطعوا على الأعضاء؟
عايزين يحتكرو الكور .. لأ وكلهم داخلين اوفلاين
ولا أم أحمد قاعدة تتفرج على الشات بتاعنا ومستنية اللحظة اللي تنقض فيها ^_^

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ابن رشد هارد لك 
بس اختنا ام احمد سبقاك بثواني عشان كده مشاركتها ظهرت قبلك
تتعوض المرة الجاية
الف مبروك الفوز الثاني لاختنا ام احمد
و بكدة يكون توزيعغ النقاط كالتالي
ام احمد 2 نقطة
وريث من خبر رع 1 نقطة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بصراحة انا سعيد جدا بجد و الله
بالحوار الجميل الرقيق الطيب
و التنافس الرائع بين وريث من خبر رع و ابن رشد و زهراء الشقية
مخليين للمسابقة طعم جميل جدا
بجد ربنا يكرمكم و يسعدكم دائما
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كده برضو يا أم أحمد دي عملة تعمليها فينا؟  :: 
كده برضو ابن طيبة ده انا قلت هتقسمو الجايزة المرادي
على العموم مبروك تاني لام احمد
بس ايه رأيكم نسخن المسابقة أكتر من كده ونصعبها ونشوف مين هيعرف يستمر فيها؟
ايه رأيك يا أستاذ معتز متقولوش تاريخ المعركة وتكتفوا بالوصف؟
متهيألي فرصتي هتكبر كده وفرص ناس تانية هتصغر  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههه
حقيقي أنا مش قادرة من اللي انتو عملتوه في بعض  ::p: 
بجد تبقى في بقك وتقسم لغيرك
ينفع مثل أهو لمسابقة حصل وحصل  :: 
انتو طبعا اتشغلتوا بانتظارنا ونسيتم أن في ناس تانية مستنية ومترقبة من غير كلام ههههههههه

حظ سعيد بكرة إن شاء الله  :Icecream: 

ألف ألف مبروك أم أحمد على اقتناصك للنقطة من فم الأسد

----------


## أم أحمد

هههههههه
والله ضحكتوني من قلبي وانا اصلا مصدعة خالص
انا لسه بفتح الموضوع لاقيتهم عمالين يتخانقوا مع بعض
وابص الاقي المسابقة اصلا نزلت وهما عملين مشاركتين بعدها
افتكرت اصلا المسابقة نزلت وهما جاوبوا عليها
اتاريهم بيقسموا النقطة عليهم
طيب يبقي اجاوب ولا ما اجاوبش :: 
يلا بقي تبقي في بقك وتقسم لغيرك ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عشان يبقوا يركزوا بعد كده
و بطلوا يتعازموا علي بعد
مبروك اختنا ام احمد النقطة التانية*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> هههههههه
> والله ضحكتوني من قلبي وانا اصلا مصدعة خالص
> انا لسه بفتح الموضوع لاقيتهم عمالين يتخانقوا مع بعض
> وابص الاقي المسابقة اصلا نزلت وهما عملين مشاركتين بعدها
> افتكرت اصلا المسابقة نزلت وهما جاوبوا عليها
> اتاريهم بيقسموا النقطة عليهم
> طيب يبقي اجاوب ولا ما اجاوبش
> يلا بقي تبقي في بقك وتقسم لغيرك


هههههههههه
ماشي ماشي يا مشرفين  :good: 
عندكم لمض العيد بتنور وبتقطعوا على اتنين غلابة واحد عنده لمبتين والتاني اربعة  :n: 
انا والله مصدع انا كمان وبطني وجعاني وقاعد مستني السؤال علشان أجاوبه
بس لعلمكم أنا مش هسكت وان شاء الله بكره الاجابة من حظي ونصيبي  :Icecream: 
بس بجد فكروا في فكرة انكم متقولوش التاريخ دي .. هتبقى أحلي بكتير والله
واللي هيجاوب هيبقى في الغالب عنده خلفية أو دور مخصوص وقرا وعرف .. علشان احنا كده ممكن ناخد التاريخ كوبي باست وخلاص عرفنا الحل
وتسلم ايديكم مرة تانية أستاذ معتز وأم يوسف على الروح الحلوة اللي بتساهموا في خلقها هنا في القاعة
ربنا يجمعنا في حبه دايماً .. اللهم آمين

----------


## boukybouky

مش فاهمة عندك صداع خدي دوا و نامي يا سمسمة و ريحي يا ماما مش كده 

صحتك بالدنيا مسابقة المعارك ديه مش هتنفعك  :: 

و سيبينا نلحق مرة ..الواحد هيلاقيها بس من مين و الا من مين يا ربي  ::mm:: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

> مش فاهمة عندك صداع خدي دوا و نامي يا سمسمة و ريحي يا ماما مش كده 
> 
> صحتك بالدنيا مسابقة المعارك ديه مش هتنفعك 
> 
> و سيبينا نلحق مرة ..الواحد هيلاقيها بس من مين و الا من مين يا ربي 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


 :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
حتي انتي كمان عليا يا بوكي
ما انا شهدت لك بالعشرة في صندوق الدنيا
وشكلها هتبقي انفراد ليكي
سيبي حاجة للغلابة بقي
هو انا هلاقيها منك ولا من زهراء ::xx:: 
اه يا دماغي :Lol2:

----------


## أم أحمد

قلب مصر
ابن طيبة
الله يبارك فيكم يا رب  :f2: 

ابن رشد
لو حصروا المسابقة علي الوصف فقط من غير تاريخ
كده المسابقة هتقتصر علي فئة معينة وهم دارسوا التاريخ
وكده مش هيبقي لينا عيش معاكم في المسابقة دي :Helpsmilie2: 

وبعدين ايه الحكاية معاكم
قولتم المسابقة تبقي بعد الفطار
سيبتوا المسابقة وقعدتم تتعازموا علي بعض ::p: 
تيجي دلوقتي كمان عاوز تصعبها اكتر
اعترض واحتج واشجب كمان :Lol2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*اهلا اهلا بالمسابقات

ويارب اكون من الفائزات

لو سمحتم سيبولى 3 حلقات 

انا اصلى شاطرة بالمعارك

تعالى ياللا معانا وشارك

معركه حربيه 

ومواقف ميه الميه

او حتى معركه من اللى هيه

يعنى زى معركة شجرة الدر

مش دى بردة تاريخية

الحبيبه قلب مصر

وأخى الكريم ابن طيبه

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ورمضان كريم

ينعاد عليكم بكل الخير

وكرم وفير

ممكن ضمن الهدايا كام علبة عصير

من أجل يعنى الجمال والتوفير

مبروك المسابقه

وربنا يوفقكم يا رب

لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مين قال اني دارس تاريخ!
انا خريج هندسة .. يعني راجل بيتعامل مع اجهزة وبس

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اهلا اهلا بالمسابقات
> 
> ويارب اكون من الفائزات
> 
> لو سمحتم سيبولى 3 حلقات 
> 
> انا اصلى شاطرة بالمعارك
> 
> تعالى ياللا معانا وشارك
> ...


*اهلا بك اختي الفاضلة الشحرورة
جميل اوي الزجل الجميل ده ربنا يخليك
و يجعل لك نصيب في الفوز معانا

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]الحلقة الرابعة


الملخص

جرت هذه المعركة في 25 من رمضان 658هـجرية في مكان بين بيسان ونابلس بارض فلسطين 
كان علي راس الجيش المسلم السلطان المملوكي سيف الدين قطز و كان قائد قواته الامير بيبرس البندقداري
و علي راس جيش الاعداء كيتوبوقا و الذي سقط قتيلا في ارض المعركة
و كان النصر حليف جيش الاسلام و كانت هذه المعركة واحدة من أكثر المعارك حسمًا في التاريخ فقد أنقذت العالم الإسلامي من خطر داهم لم يواجه بمثله من قبل وأنقذت حضارته من الضياع والانهيار وحمت العالم الأوروبي أيضًا من شر لم يكن لأحد من ملوك أوروبا وقتئذ أن يدفعه.

ملخص المعركة

اقتضت خطة السلطان قطز أن يخفي قواته الرئيسية في التلال والأحراش القريبة من مكان المعركة وألا يظهر للعدو المتربص سوى المقدمة التي كان يقودها الأمير بيبرس وما كاد يشرق صباح يوم الجمعة (25 من رمضان 658هـ= 3 من سبتمبر 1260م) حتى اشتبك الفريقان وانقضت قوات الاعداء كالموج الهائل على طلائع الجيوش المصرية المسلمة حتى تحقق نصرًا خاطفًا وتمكنت بالفعل من تشتيت ميسرة الجيش غير أن السلطان قطز ثبت كالجبال وصرخ بأعلى صوته: "واإسلاماه!"، فعمت صرخته أرجاء المكان وتوافدت حوله قواته وانقضوا على جيش الاعداء الذي فوجئ بهذا الثبات والصبر في القتال وهو الذي اعتاد على النصر الخاطف فانهارت عزائمه وارتد مذعورا لا يكاد يصدق ما يجري في ميدان القتال وفروا هاربين إلى التلال المجاورة بعد أن رأوا قائدهم كيتوبوقا يسقط صريعًا في أرض المعركة.[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة عين جالوت

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بما ان اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد كانت مستخبية في الدرة
و لحقت تجاوب كالعادة متقدمة علي وريث من خبر رع 
و ابن رشد
و زهراء
و راجية رحمة ربها
فالف مبروك الاجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="10 80"]و بكدة تكون نتائج المسابقة

ام احمد 3 نقاط

وريث من خبر رع 1 نقطة[/frame]*

----------


## زهــــراء

أم أحمد روحي نامي أنا جايبة آخري منك  :: 
كنت بأرغي نسيت المسابقة  :1: ..

----------


## أم أحمد

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ ابن طيبة :good: 




> أم أحمد روحي نامي أنا جايبة آخري منك 
> كنت بأرغي نسيت المسابقة ..



زوزو كفاية رغي ::@: 
ودانك هتوجعك
روحي صوري الاكل بدل ما اخنقك :Lol2:

----------


## sameh atiya

*أم أحمد 3 نقاط
القر بتاع زهراء إتشال ولا إيه
إيه يا زهراء ما تقرى كويس وأنا معاكى أهو
قررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
سيبى حاجه للغلابه يا أم أحمد لو سمحتى
إعتزلى النت شهرين لا سنتين خليهم قرنين*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

برافو أم أحمد لحقتي تحطي تاريخ المعركة في محرك البحث أسرع من الباقيين  ::o: 
ههههه لأ أنا بهزر اوعي تزعلي
مبروك عليكي التلاتة وبجد مبسوطليك
بس والله الأسئلة التلاتة سهليين وحلويين وعارفهم من غير جوجل والبحث بواسطة التاريخ
حظكو حلو بس ان مشرفيين القاعة ناس لذيذة بيبسطوها عليكم
لكن لو أنا اللي علي قاعة التاريخ  ::evil:: 



> أم أحمد روحي نامي أنا جايبة آخري منك 
> كنت بأرغي نسيت المسابقة ..


وأنا كنت بتسحر مع 13 واحد من صحابي في محل فول عشرة على عشرة  :Ala:

----------


## قلب مصر

والله فيك الخير أخى العزيز ابن رشد فكرتني اقولكم
ولقد بعذر من بنزر  :: 

النهاردة انا معزومة على الفطار برة 
لو اتأخرت عليكم متقلقوش المسابقة حتنزل حتنزل 
حتى لو اليوم خلص
مفيش فايدة من كل التوهان اللي بتوهوهولي 
يعني اللي بتوهه في الآخر علشان انا مش عارفة كتبتها ازاي بتوهوهولي دي  :: 

يالا أشوفكم على خير في المسابقة بالليل  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

زوزو كفاية رغي
ودانك هتوجعك
روحي صوري الاكل بدل ما اخنقك


إنتِ عارفة ومتأكدة ياسمسمة إن الرغي أهم..
حاااااضر حأصوره بأتذل أنا في المسابقة..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

أم أحمد 3 نقاط
القر بتاع زهراء إتشال ولا إيه
إيه يا زهراء ما تقرى كويس وأنا معاكى أهو
قررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
سيبى حاجه للغلابه يا أم أحمد لو سمحتى
إعتزلى النت شهرين لا سنتين خليهم قرنين


أم أحمد ياسامح شكلها مستنبة آنتي-قر ..
أنا شخصيااااا موافقة إنها ترتاح شوية وده علشان صحتها أكيييييييييييد..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

والله فيك الخير أخى العزيز ابن رشد فكرتني اقولكم
ولقد بعذر من بنزر 

النهاردة انا معزومة على الفطار برة 
لو اتأخرت عليكم متقلقوش المسابقة حتنزل حتنزل 
حتى لو اليوم خلص
مفيش فايدة من كل التوهان اللي بتوهوهولي 
يعني اللي بتوهه في الآخر علشان انا مش عارفة كتبتها ازاي بتوهوهولي دي 

يالا أشوفكم على خير في المسابقة بالليل 


ياخسارة مش حألحق أتواجد ..قال يعني كل يوم بأحلها في وقتها
الناس في إنتظارك ياأم يوسف إفطري في السريع ..
..*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة

الملخص

معركة يطلق عليها مؤرخو الغرب معركة لاس نافاس دي تولوسا و بالطبع نحن نريد اسمها العربي كانت هذه المعركة سببا في سقوط دولة الموحدين بالاندلس و بداية انهيار الحكم الاسلامي بالاندلس دارت رحي هذه الحرب في عام 1212 ميلادية  609 هجرية

كانت بين دولة الموحدين بقيادة السلطان محمد الناصر من جهة و بين الفونسو الثامن ملك قشتالة سانتشو السابع من نافارة وأفونسو الثاني من البرتغال وبيدرو الثاني من أراجون من جهة اخري
قدر جيش القوات المسلمة بنحو 500000 مجاهد و كانت قوات الاعداء قريب من ذلك
و ضمت قوات العدو جيوشا فرنسية و برتغالية و اسبانية و ارجونية و قشتالية و اتباع الاساقفة و تم تمويل هذه القوات امولا من ايطاليا و فرنسا بامر من البابا و قد اعلنها حربا صليبية جديدة لطرد القوات المسلمة من جزيرة ايبريا  (اسبانيا و البرتغال )

جرت صولات و جولات هذه المعركة في واد يسميه الإسبان نافاس قرب بلدة تولوسا وهذا سبب تسميتها بمعركة لاس نافاس دي تولوزا

و اسم المعركة يطلق علي حصن اموي قديم

انتهت المعركة بهزيمة مؤلمة لدولة الموحدين و استشهاد ابن السلطان  محمد الناصر

ملخص المعركة

التقى الطرفان على جبال الشارات أو السييرا مورينا وعسكروا في أطراف تلك الجبال. نظمت الصفوف وحمس الجنود وكان الجميع بانتظار شرارة البداية حتى كان السادس عشر من يونيو الموافق الخامس عشر من صفر 609 هـ. في ذلك اليوم التحم الجيشان وفي بادئ الأمر قاومت مقدمة الجيش الإسلامي المؤلفة من المتطوعين المغاربة وصدر الجيش المكون من الجيش النظامي الموحدي قاوموا فرسان التحالف المسيحي مقاومة شرسة حتى بدأت قوات المسيحيين بالتراجع وظهرت عليهم أمارات الخوف.
استشار ألفونسو قادة جيشه وكبار دولته فأشاروا عليه بمحاولة حصار الجيش الإسلامي وكان صوابا أن فعل فانطلق جناحا الجيش المسيحي المكون من قوات نافارة وأراجون وطوقوا جيش محمد الناصر الأمر الذي أدى إلى اضطراب الجيش وانسحاب جناحاه من أرض المعركة المكونان من الأندلسيين والمتطوعين البربر.
بعد ذلك اقتحم المسيحيون الجيش الإسلامي وقتلوا أغلب من فيه وانسحب من استطاع أن ينسحب إلى بلاد المغرب وكان منهم السلطان محمد الناصر ومجموعة من رجاله.

----------


## زهــــراء

معركة العقاب

----------


## Masrawya

معركة العُقاب

----------


## Masrawya

لا لا مش كده 
ايه جابك هنا يا زوزا مش وراكى مطبخ ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> معركة العقاب


تاني شقاوة تاني   :mazika3: 
ونقووووووووووو ل
الإجابة صح طبعا يا زهراء

وتكسبي معانا أول نفطة ليكي في مسابقة المعارك الحربية  :Cool:

----------


## قلب مصر

زوزو نسيت أقولك ألف ألف مبروك يا قمراية
ومستنياكي في كل الحلقات  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Masrawya
					

لا لا مش كده 
ايه جابك هنا يا زوزا مش وراكى مطبخ


إمشي من هنا يابت يانوجا مش مكفيكِ إنك سبقتيني بلينك الكتاب؟
المرة الجاية بقى ...حأسبقك برضه 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

تاني شقاوة تاني  
ونقووووووووووو ل
الإجابة صح طبعا يا زهراء

وتكسبي معانا أول نفطة ليكي في مسابقة المعارك الحربية 



مرة من نفسي ياأم يوسف 
متقوليش لحد لايقروا ولا حاجة بخريني بخري 
عقبال كل يوم بقى ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					
				
زوزو نسيت أقولك ألف ألف مبروك يا قمراية
ومستنياكي في كل الحلقات  


الله يبارك فيكِ ياأم يوسف وطالما مستنياني حأجيلك لاتكلكي 
..
في حفظ الله ..*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك يا زهراء النقطة الاولي
بس باين قرك انت و سامح علي ام احمد جاب نتيجة*

----------


## قلب مصر

> معركة العُقاب





> لا لا مش كده 
> ايه جابك هنا يا زوزا مش وراكى مطبخ


يا أهلا بيكي يا مصراوية نورتي مسابقتنا الحربية 

هارد لك يا قمراية

وإن شاء الله بكرة تلحقي المسابقة من أولها 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبة قلبي  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أستاذي الحبيب ابن طيبة وأختنا الكبرى والعزيزة علينا قلب مصر.
صراحة حملتني المسابقة من جديد لما أحب وأعشق.
حملتني من جديد لسير أجدادنا في الأندلس وفرنسا والمجر وبلجراد وصربيا .. في الجزائر وتونس والمغرب العربي.
أستئذنكم في اعادة رفع موضوعي من جديد "معارك المسلمين في أوربا" واكمال ما بدأته ولم أنهيه بعد أن شغلتنا ظروف العمل.
آمل أن تساعدوني دوماً في تحقيق صحوة تثقيفية لأبناء منتدانا العزيز بتاريخهم .. قابلت من لا تعرف في أي عام كانت ثورة 23 يوليو وتود العمل اعلامية وانه لأمر محزن.
فكيف لمثلها أن تعرف أن أجدادها انتزع منهم امارة موسكو وأن بلدان مثل جورجيا وأذربيجان وتركمانستان وأوزباكستان وصلت لها سنابك خيل المسلمين وتعدتها للهند.
أو الى جنوب ايطاليا والمجر والنمسا وبولندا من جانب والى جنوب فرنسا حيث بواتييه المكان نفسه الذي قضى فيه على نابليون من جانب أخر.
ذلك وحبذا لو تم تثبيته من جديد.
لكم مني خالص الشكر والتحية.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذي الحبيب ابن طيبة وأختنا الكبرى والعزيزة علينا قلب مصر.
> صراحة حملتني المسابقة من جديد لما أحب وأعشق.
> حملتني من جديد لسير أجدادنا في الأندلس وفرنسا والمجر وبلجراد وصربيا .. في الجزائر وتونس والمغرب العربي.
> أستئذنكم في اعادة رفع موضوعي من جديد "معارك المسلمين في أوربا" واكمال ما بدأته ولم أنهيه بعد أن شغلتنا ظروف العمل.
> آمل أن تساعدوني دوماً في تحقيق صحوة تثقيفية لأبناء منتدانا العزيز بتاريخهم .. قابلت من لا تعرف في أي عام كانت ثورة 23 يوليو وتود العمل اعلامية وانه لأمر محزن.
> فكيف لمثلها أن تعرف أن أجدادها انتزع منهم امارة موسكو وأن بلدان مثل جورجيا وأذربيجان وتركمانستان وأوزباكستان وصلت لها سنابك خيل المسلمين وتعدتها للهند.
> أو الى جنوب ايطاليا والمجر والنمسا وبولندا من جانب والى جنوب فرنسا حيث بواتييه المكان نفسه الذي قضى فيه على نابليون من جانب أخر.
> ذلك وحبذا لو تم تثبيته من جديد.
> لكم مني خالص الشكر والتحية.


*اخي ابن رشد
تم لك ما اردت
و وعدك دين عليك
فاوف بوعدك
او لنأتينك بجنود لا قبل لك بها
في حفظ الله
*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *اخي ابن رشد
> تم لك ما اردت
> و وعدك دين عليك
> فاوف بوعدك
> او لنأتينك بجنود لا قبل لك بها
> في حفظ الله
> *


هههه
ذلك قول الرشيد يا ابن طيبة  :: 
وفيت بوعدي قبل أن أقرأ ردك وأرى صنيعك أخي الحبيب
بارك الله لنا فيك
همتكم معايا بس علشان محسش ان محدش بيقرا في الأخر  :: 
أنا المهم عندي أكبر قدر يستفيد والله .. هو ده اللي هيسعدني
سيبك من اللمض الخضرا والحمرا احنا بنهزر بس  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="1 80"]*النتيجة النهائية حتي اليوم الخامس*

ام احمد 3 نقاط

وريث من خير رع 1 نقطة

زهراء 1 نقطة[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="9 80"]الحلقة السادسة

الملخص

كانت هذه المعركة بين القوات العثمانية المسلمة من جهة و قوات التحالف الصليبي المكون من الصرب و البوسنيون و البلغار  من جهة اخري
وقعت سنة 791 هـجرية/1389 ميلادية
قاد المسلمين في هذه المعركة السلطان العثماني مراد الاول الذي حكم بني العثمان 30 عام خاض فيها 37 معركة كان النصر فيها حليفه بفضل من الله تعالي و لقد استشهد في المعركة بسهم مسموم
و قاد قوات التحالف ملك الصرب اوراك الخامس 
كان النصر حليف القوات العثمانية بفضل الله
حدثت المعركة في مكان يطلقون عليه الان كوسوفو و بهذا الاسم القديم سميت معركتنا اليوم


ملخص المعركة

دارت المعركة بعنف وحمى الوطيس وتطايرت الرؤوس وظلت الحرب سجالاً حتى فر صهر ملك الصرب "لازار" ويدعى "فوك برانكوفتش" ومعه عشرة آلاف فارس والتحق بجيش المسلمين، فدارت الدائرة على الصرب وجرح لازار وأسر فقتله العثمانيون وانتصر المسلمون، وأثناء تفقد الأمير مراد ساحة القتال قام صربي جريح من بين القتلى وطعنه فجأه بخنجر فقتله على الفور[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة كوسوفو

----------


## Masrawya

معركة قوصوة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا بقى انا زهقت كده  :: 
مش عارف الحق حاجة

----------


## Masrawya

وبعدين معكِ يا ام احمد
 هنطر نوديكي رحله صغيره للسودان اسبوعين كده ولا حاجه :: 
او نكثف النق مافيش حل تالت

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

معركة كوهوسوفسكو

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

إنذار لأم أحمد 
إما التنازل عن حل هذة المسابقة وإلا قد أذهر من أنسر

مش ممكن أنوم الكل وأقول إن أول من يعرف الحل تيجى تاخديه منى 


سأجهز الجيوش وأعتقد إن فيه قوات كتيرة حتقف معايا 

مثل قوات المسكين إبن رشد الباحث عن الإنتقام 
والمسكينة زهراء

وربما أخرون يحاولون الإنتقام 

ولا تنسى أبدا أننا نملك أسلحة دمار شامل بالبشامل وخلافة

----------


## أم أحمد

> وبعدين معكِ يا ام احمد
>  هنطر نوديكي رحله صغيره للسودان اسبوعين كده ولا حاجه
> او نكثف النق مافيش حل تالت


هي جت فيكي يا مصراوية يا حبيبتي
لا لا ما تهونيش عليا يا قمر :hey: 
لو اعرف انك بتشاركي ما كنتش شاركت
وبعدين انا القر جابني لوراء
من امبارح نايمة ولا جاوبت ولا مسابقة
ارحموني بقي :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> إنذار لأم أحمد 
> إما التنازل عن حل هذة المسابقة وإلا قد أذهر من أنسر
> 
> مش ممكن أنوم الكل وأقول إن أول من يعرف الحل تيجى تاخديه منى 
> 
> 
> سأجهز الجيوش وأعتقد إن فيه قوات كتيرة حتقف معايا 
> 
> مثل قوات المسكين إبن رشد الباحث عن الإنتقام 
> ...


 :Blink:  :Blink: 
دمار شامل وباشميل :Blink: 
طيب اروح اجهز العدة
ارز بالخطلة مع ضلع ضاني ::xx:: 
اهو كده بقي مفيش حد احسن من حد

الرحمة يا عالم
عينكم دي بس هتجيب اجلي بسرعة ::cop::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو الكل هاجم ليه علي ام احمد هي قالت ان اسم المعركة كوسوفو ماشي
بس احنا عايزين الاسم القديم بتاعها و اللي قالته مصراوية
و هو معركة قوص أوة (قوصووه)

معلش ام احمد تتعوض المرات الجاية و كمان عشان العين و القر انت شايفة الناس عاملة معاك ايه

مبروك مصراوية الاجابة الاولي

و هاردلك وريث
ابن رشد
زهراء
و كل الاعضاء*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *هو الكل هاجم ليه علي ام احمد هي قالت ان اسم المعركة كوسوفو ماشي
> بس احنا عايزين الاسم القديم بتاعها و اللي قالته مصراوية
> و هو معركة قوص أوة (قوصووه)
> 
> معلش ام احمد تتعوض المرات الجاية و كمان عشان العين و القر انت شايفة الناس عاملة معاك ايه
> 
> مبروك مصراوية الاجابة الاولي
> 
> و هاردلك وريث
> ...


 ::sh::  ::sh:: 
وادي نتيجة القر اللي جايبنا لوراء :Evil 2: 

مبروك يا مصراوية :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> وادي نتيجة القر اللي جايبنا لوراء
> 
> مبروك يا مصراوية


ينهار ابيض لا يا أم احمد انا اول مره انق 
بس مكنتش عارفه انى مفعولى قوى كده  :: 

هارد لك ياجميل  :Hug2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك يا مصراوية يا قمر  :f2: 

بس ايه دا بجد النق كان شديد   :: 

معلش يا سمسمة خيرها في غيرها  :: 

ألف مبروك يا مصراوية وكملي معانا باقي الحلقات بس ابقى تعالي بسرعة  ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا كل لما أدخل ألاقى المسابقة أتحلت

أقول ايه بس ...........

مبروووووووك لكل الفائزين*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة


الملخص

حدثت هذه المعركة في 18 من المحرم عام 12 هجريا بمدينة كاظمة الحالية بالعراق

كان يقود القوات العربية المسلمة خالد بن الوليد سيف الله المسلول من جهة و هرمز قائد الفرس من جهة اخري و الذي قتل علي يد خالد بن الوليد في اول نزال بينهما
و نصر الله فيها جند الاسلام

ملخص المعركة

وضع الخليفة 'أبو بكر' خطة عسكرية هجومية، تجلت فيها عبقرية 'الصديق' الفذة، حيث أمر قائده 'خالد بن الوليد' أن يهجم على العراق من ناحية الجنوب، وفي نفس الوقت أمر قائداً آخر لا يقل خبرة عن 'خالد بن الوليد' وهو 'عياض بن غنم الفهرى' أن يهجم من ناحية الشمال، في شبه كماشة على العدو، ثم قال لهما : ( من وصل منكما أولاً إلى 'الحيرة' واحتلها فهو الأمير على كل الجيوش بالعراق، فأوجد بذلك نوعاً من التنافس الشريف والمشروع بين القائدين، يكون الرابح فيه هو الإسلام  و لقد وصل خالد بن الوليد تولا و فتح في طريقه عدة بلدان و ارسل الي هرمز امير فارس علي العراق ام الاسلام او الجزية فرفض الاثنتين و نظرا لقلة قوات الاسلام -18الفا- مقابل قوة الفرس مئات الالاف خاض خالد بن الوليد اول حرب استنزاف في التاريخ ليرهق الجيش الفارسي و لقد كان له ما اراد و امام تقهقر الفرس رغم كثرتهم امام بسالة القوات المسلمة الراغبة في الشهادة امر هرمز جنوده بربط بعضهم البعض بالسلاسل حتي لا يفروا من المعركة و رغم ذلك بدات الحرب و قتل هرمز و امتلات قلوب الفرس بالرعب و الفزع و كتب الله النصر للمسلمين

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة ذات السلاسل

----------


## hazem3

ام احمد عاملة احتكار للمسابقة 

هنعمل ايه يا ذات السلاسل ام احمد خدتها منا

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة طبعا صحيحة يا أم أحمد  :f: 
ألف ألف مبروك
ححسب النقط وآجي أقول النتيجة النهائية بعد شوية

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أرجو من المسؤلين تعليق عضوية أم أحمد يوميا من الساعة العاشرة مساءا  وحتى إنتهاء هذة المسابقة

----------


## ابـن عـز

انا جيت 

وان شاء الله جاهز للاسئله 

ابن عز

----------


## قلب مصر

اسمحولي أقدم لكم حلقة المسابقة النهاردة بدلا من أخي وأستاذي العزيز ابن طيبة

لظروف انقطاع النت عنده



الحلقة الثامنة

الملخص

كانت المعركة ذات دور كبير في توطيد حكم الموحدين في الأندلس وتوسيع رقعة بلادهم فيها. وقد اضطر ألفونسو بعدها لطلب الهدنة من السلطان الموحدي أبي يوسف المنصور
كانت في 9 شعبان 591هـجريا  18 يوليو 1195 ميلادية
جرت فصولها عندما استفز ملك قشتالة الفونسو الثامن ملك الموحدين بالمغرب  ابو يوسف المنصور بكتاب ارسله اليه يدعوه الي القتال و تضمن كذلك استهانة و سخرية للمسلمين فبعث اليه  ابو يوسف يعقوب بن تاشفين الملقب بالمنصور علي ظهر الكتاب " ارجع إليهم فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم بها ولنخرجنهم منها أذلة وهم صاغرون "
و حشد ابو يوسف المنصور قواته و عبر مضيق جبل طارق متجها الي الاندلس شمالا و جمع حوله القوات الاندلسية فكانت تحت  امرته قوات الموحدين و التي كونت قلب الجيش المسلم و احتل الجناح الايسر الجند العربي و البربر تحت الويتهم الخاصة و احتل الجناح الايمن قوات الاندلس بقيادة عبدالله بن صناديد
تساوت كفتا الفريقين من حيث العدد
و كانت النصر حليف القوات المسلمة بفضل الله

ملخص المعركة

لما تقدمت صفوف المسلمين المهاجمة إلى سفح التل الذي يحتله ملك قشتالة ، واندفعت إليه تحاول اقتحامه ، انقض زهاء سبعة آلاف أو ثمانية آلاف من الفرسان القشتاليين كالسيل المندفع من عل ، فتزحزح قوم من المطّوّعة ، فصعد غبارها في الجو ، فقال أبو يوسف المنصور لخاصته : جددوا نياتكم وأحضروا قلوبكم ، ثم تحرك وحده ، وسار منفرداً ، ومر على القبائل والصفوف ، وحثهم على الثبات .
لقد رد المسلمون هجمات القشتاليين مرتين ، ولكن العرب والبربر استنفدوا جميع قواهم لرد هذا الهجوم العنيف ، وعززت قوات القشتاليين بقوى جديدة وهجموا للمرة الثالثة ، وضاعفوا جهودهم ، واقتحموا صفوف المسلمين وفرقوها ، وقتلوا قسماً منها ، وأرغم الباقون على التراجع ، واستشهد آلاف من المسلمين في تلك الصدمة ، منهم القائد العام أبو يحيى بن أبي حفص ، الذي سقط وهو يقاتل بمنتهى البسالة .
واعتقد النصارى أن النصر قد لاح لهم بعد أن حطموا قلب جيش الموحدين ، ولكن الأندلسيين وبعض بطون زناته ، وهم الذين يكونون الجناح الأيمن ، هجموا عندئذ بقيادة أبي عبد الله بن صناديد على قلب الجيش القشتالي ، وقد أضعفه تقدم الفرسان القشتاليين ، وكان يتولى قيادته ملك قشتالة نفسه ، يحيط به عشرة آلاف فارس فقط ، منهم فرسان الداوية وفرسان قلعة رباح ، فلقي ألفونسو المسلمين بقيادة ابن صناديد دون وجل ، ونشبت بين الفريقين معركة حامية استمرت سويعات ، واستبدل النقص في العدد بالإقدام والشجاعة ، حتى أنه لما زحف زعيم الموحدين في حرسه وقواته الاحتياطية ، ورد تقدم الفرسان القشتاليين ، واضطرهم إلى الفرار في غير انتظام ، لم يغادر ألفونسو وفرسانه العشرة آلاف مكانهم في القلب ، ذلك لأنهم أقسموا جميعاً بأن يموتوا ولا يتقهقروا ، فاستمرت المعركة على اضطرامها المروع ، والفريقان يقتتلان .
وأيقن الموحدون بالنصر حينما انحصرت المقاومة في فلول من النصارى التفت حول ملك قشتالة ، وهجم أمير الموحدين في مقدمة جيشه لكي يجهز على هذه البقية ، أو يلجئها إلى الفرار ، فنفذ إلى قلب الفرسان النصارى .
ولم يشأ ألفونسو بالرغم من اشتداد ضغط المسلمين عليه من كل صوب ، ومواجهته لخطر الهلاك ، أن ينقذ نفسه بالفرار ، وأن يتحمل عار الهزيمة ، وتساقط معظم الفرسان النصارى حول ملكهم مخلصين لعهدهم ، ولكن بقية قليلة منهم استطاعت أن تنجو وأن تقتاد الملك بعيداً عن الميدان ، وأن تنقذ بذلك حياته .

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة الأرك

----------


## Masrawya

معركة الأرك

----------


## محمد الثالث

الارك

----------


## hazem3

معركة الارك

----------


## قلب مصر

كلكم جاوبتم صح
والأسرع أم أحمد في إجابتها  :hey: 

ألف مبروك أم أحمد حصولك على أول مجموعة نقاط للمسابقة وتحصلي معانا على أول تقييم في المسابقة

النتيجة النهائية 

أم أحمد  :f:  5  :f: 

وريث من خير رع  :f:  1  :f: 

زهراء  :f:  1 :f: 

مصراوية  :f:  1:  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يعنى خلاص أخيراً مش هتشارك تاني؟  ::   ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> يعنى خلاص أخيراً مش هتشارك تاني؟


مين قال  :Poster Spam: 

دا أكيد حتشارك تاني وبقوة  ::p: 

أخي العزيز ابن رشد أنا عايزاك بس تفضى للمسابقة شوية وتحاول تكون موجود معانا
علشان كدة بجد مينفعش
 انت مخدتش ولا نقطة من أول المسابقة  :Cool: 
كدة موضوع معارك المسلمين في أوربا يزعل منك قوي  :CHYTRY:

----------


## محمد الثالث

و للأسف ام احمد اخدت مني النقطة بتاعة اول مشاركة ليا
هو صحيح لو مكنتش ام احمد اللي اخدتها كانت مصراوية 
اللي هتاخدها بس برده ام احمد ما شاء الله معقدة الكل
مش بقر و لا بحسد انا راجل طيب و مبروك يا ام احمد

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> مين قال 
> 
> دا أكيد حتشارك تاني وبقوة 
> 
> أخي العزيز ابن رشد أنا عايزاك بس تفضى للمسابقة شوية وتحاول تكون موجود معانا
> علشان كدة بجد مينفعش
>  انت مخدتش ولا نقطة من أول المسابقة 
> كدة موضوع معارك المسلمين في أوربا يزعل منك قوي :chytry:


والله نفسي بس مش ملاحق!  :: 
النت في هولندا أكيد غير النت اللي في مصر  :: 
بعدين منا قولتلكم متحطوش التواريخ تصعبوها شوية وتخلو الناس تتعب اكتر في التدوير ومرضيتوش
على الاقل اللي هيوصل للمعركة من غير تاريخ هيكون اضطر يقرا عنها كام سطر قبل ميوصلها بدل ما المواضيع ايزي موزو خالص كده مع ناس وبزرميط مع ناس تانية  :1:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

وانا كمان مأخدش ولا نقطة من أول المسابقة    :Angry:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

على فكرة .. كل خمس اجابات تقييم من مشرفي القاعة كتير قوي
واكتر من عشر اجابات تقييم من المشرف العام أكتر
هو الشهر فيه كام عشر ايام وكام خمس ايا؟

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة


الملخص

هي المعركة التي دارت بين المسلمين بقيادة خالد بن الوليد والفرس بقيادة قارن بن قرباش في غرة شهر صفر – 12هـجرية في عهد الخليفة ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه في منطقة المذار  وهي تقع على الضفة الغربية لنهر دجلة  بالقرب من البصرة في العراق
وقامت هذه المعركة بعد انتصار جيش المسلمين بقيادة خالد بن الوليد على الفرس بقيادة هرمز في معركة ذات السلاسل وقتل هرمز فيها
وكان الهدف من المعركة هو القضاء على بقايا إمدادات كسرى في العراق التي أرسلها بقيادة قارن بن قرباش الى المنطقة لنجدة هرمز وجيشه ومنع سقوط مدينة الأبلة التي كانت منفذ بحري مهم بالنسبة للفرس
و لقد كان النصر فيها حليف القوات المسلمة بفضل من الله



ملخص المعركة

وكان من اهم اسباب انتصار المسلمين في هذه المعركة هو الخلاف الذي حدث بين الفرس اثناء التخطيط لعملية الهجوم على المسلمين.فالمنهزمين من جيش هرمز قد تقابلوا مع خالد والمسلمين من قبل، فلذلك يفضلون التحصن في المدينة انتظارًا لقدوم المسلمين، والإمدادات القادمة بقيادة 'قارن'، أما الفئة التي لم تر المسلمين من قبل ولم تذق من بأسهم رأوا أن يخرجوا للصدام مع خالد وجيوشه.
وكان خالد بن الوليد يعتمد في حروبه دائمًا على سلاح الاستطلاع الذي ينقل أخبار العدو، ولقد نقلت له استخباراته أن الفرس معسكرون في مكان هو اسم المعركة، فأرسل خالد للخليفة أبي بكر يعلمه بأنه سوف يتحرك لهذا المكان لضرب إمدادات الفرس هناك، ثم اتجه اليه بسرعة خاطفة، وأرسل المثنى بن حارثة كطليعة للجيوش، واقترب الجيشان، وكان تعداد الجيش الفارسي ثمانين ألفًا، في حين أن جيش المسلمين تعداده ثمانية عشر ألفًا، فلما اطلع خالد على أرض المعركة وجد أن الفرس قد وضعوا في نهر دجلة سفنًا خاوية استعدادًا للهروب، فأمر جنده عندها بالصبر والثبات في القتال . 
وكان أول وقود المعركة هو خروج القائد الفارسي 'قارن' ـ وكان شجاعًا ـ للمبارزة؛ فخرج له خالد بن الوليد وأعرابي من البادية اسمه 'أبيض الركبان معقل بن الأعشى' فسبق أبيض خالدًا، وانقض كالصاعقة على 'قارن' وقتله في الحال، وبعدها مباشرة انقض عاصم بن عمرو على القائد الفارسي الآخر 'الأنوشجان' فقتله، ثم انقض الصحابي الجليل عدي بن حاتم على القائد الثالث 'قباذ' فقتله في الحال! فأصبح الجيش الفارسي بلا قيادة، ولكن لم يمنعهم ذلك من القتال على حنق وحفيظة على المسلمين.
وكان لغياب القيادة اضطرب أمر الجيش الفارسي، وعمه الارتباك، وما لبث جنود الفرس حتى هربوا في كل مكان، وألقوا أنفسهم في النهر وهم عراة، وقتل منهم في أرض المعركة ثلاثون ألفًا غير من غرق في النهر . 
بتلك المعركة استقر الجنوب العراقي في أيدي المسلمين، وسيطر المسلمون على أهم مواني الفرس، وهي الأبلة، ولله الحمد والمنة .

----------


## Masrawya

معركة ذات السلاسل

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

معركة المذار

----------


## Masrawya

قلب مصر اسألتك صعبه انهارده ::(:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لأ ذات السلاسل كانت في محرم
المذار هي اللي في صفر ومعرفش لها اسم تاني ولو قولتولي غلط هرمي نفسي من البلكونة

----------


## قلب مصر

معلش يا مصراوية 
مش صعبة والله  بس هي جات كدة
معركة ذات السلاسل كانت معانا من يومين تقريبا
للأسف الإجابة خطأ  :f: 

إجابة صحيحة يا ابن رشد  :hey: 

والحمد لله تكسب معانا أول نقطة في المسابقة  :: 

ألف مبروك  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

بتمنى أنى أكون لحقتك قبل ما ترمي نفسك من البلكونة
علشان انا مشوفتش الرد دا إلا بعد ما اعتمدت التاني  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا متأكد من اجابتي ياخونا وشكلي أنا اللي هفوز النهاردة.
أنا سامع الناس بتزغرط أهوه في الشوارع.
المذار كانت استكمال لنصر ذات السلاسل وضرب لامدادات الفرس .. بعدها أصبح الفرس محبوسين بدون أي منفذ بحري.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخيراااااااااااااااااااا
كفارة يا رامي
الف مبروك
و عمت الافراح البلاد
و امر السلطان بمد البساط
و جاء الاعيان ليباركوا لرامي بالفوز الاول
مبروووووووووووك*

----------


## Masrawya

انا مش عارفه بجيب معلوماتى انهارده منين كلها غلط 
 ::   :: 

الف مبروك يا ابن رشد

 :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

[frame="2 80"]هههههههههههههه
وجوووووون & وجوووووووون & وجوووووون
يا واد يابن رشد يا جامد
أخيراً عدالة السماء اتحققت
أخيراً واحد من اللي بيقرو في التاريخ ومبتجيش معاهم كده فاز  ::no1:: 
أنا عارف فرحتي دي هتقابلها مظاهرات
 :Poster Spam:  :Poster Spam:  :Poster Spam: 
معلش لكل الناس بقولهم
HARD LUCK
نجاملكم في الأفراح  :good: [/frame]

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *اخيراااااااااااااااااااا
> كفارة يا رامي
> الف مبروك
> و عمت الافراح البلاد
> و امر السلطان بمد البساط
> و جاء الاعيان ليباركوا لرامي بالفوز الاول
> مبروووووووووووك*


ههههههههه
وشك حلو عليًّ ابن طيبة
أمرت بذبح الذبائح واقامة الأفراح والليالي الملاح
رفعت الزينات وعلقت على الحوانيت وابتهج العامة بفوز سلطانهم
وصلتني التبريكات من أقاصي الأرض شرقها وغربها
سفراء بيزنطة وروما وفرنسا وانجلترا .. ولاة الشام ومصر وشريف مكة بيبعثوا أحر التهاني وأطيب الأماني
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين  :Baby2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="9 80"]الحلقة العاشرة


الملخص
هي معركة سميت باسم نهر صغير ينبع من غربي بلغاريا و يمر علي ادرنة ثم يصب في بحر ايجة و كانت عام 773 هجرية 1371 ميلادية
و كانت بين القائد العثماني لالا شاهين باشا امير جيش السلطان العثماني مراد الاول من جهة و ملك الصرب فوكاشين مرنيافتشيفتش الذي كان يراس جيش تحالف بلقاني بمساعدة اخيه يوفان اوغليشا
و كانت القوات المسلمة اقل بكثير من قوات التحالف و كان النصر فيها بفضل الله للقوات المسلمة 

ملخص المعركة

 وقد استطاعت الدول الأعضاء في التحالف الصليبي أن تحشد جيشاً بلغ عدده ستين ألف جندي وسـار الجميع نحو أدرنـة، غير أنه قد تصـدى لهم القائـد العثمـاني (لالاشاهين) بقوة تقل عدداً عن القوات المتحالفة، وقابلهم على نهر صغير ينبع من غربي بلغاريا ويمر على أدرنة ثم يصب في بحر إيجه  حيث وقعت معركة مروعة وانهزم الجيش المتحالف وهرب الأميران الصربيان ولكنهما غرقا في النهر الصغير ونجا ملك المجر بأعجوبة من الموت[/frame]

----------


## محمد الثالث

الصورة مش باينة عندي خالص

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة مارتيزا

----------


## hazem3

يمكن جيرنومين

----------


## محمد الثالث

معركة ماريتزا 
بانت في الاكسبلور

----------


## محمد الثالث

كان زماني الاول لولا الصورة اللي مش ظاهره دي يلا قدر الله و ما شاء فعل

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معركة مارتيزا


*الف مبروك اختنا ام احمد 
و ااسف علي التاخير
في الرد*

----------


## محمد الثالث

الف مبروك يا ام احمد

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مبروك أم احمد الاجابة السادسة  :: 
كان عندي شغل النهاردة ومكنتش موجود

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كان زماني الاول لولا الصورة اللي مش ظاهره دي يلا قدر الله و ما شاء فعل


*هارد لك يا محمد تتعوض في العشرين يوم الجايين و لا يهمك*

----------


## محمد الثالث

> *هارد لك يا محمد تتعوض في العشرين يوم الجايين و لا يهمك*


ان شاء الله شكرا يا ابن طيبة علي ردك

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الحادية عشر


الملخص

حدثت في العام الرابع عشر من الهجرة في عهد الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه و كانت بقيادة سعد بن ابي وقاص من جهة و رستم قائد جيوش الفرس من جهة اخري 
كان عدد القوات المسلمة 30000 و كانت قوات الفرس 120000 
و كان النصر فيها بفضل الله لجبش المسلمين 

ملخص المعركة

ولما رأت خيل المسلمين الفيلة نفرت وركز الفرس ب (17) فيلاً على قبيلة بجيلة فكادت تهلك ، فأرسل سعد إلى بني أسد أن دافعوا عن بجيلة ، فأبلوا بلاء حسناً وردوا عنهم هجمة الفيلة ، ولكن الفيلة عادت للفتك بقبيلة أسد، فنادى سعد عاصم بن عمرو ليصنع شيئاً بالفيلة ، فأخذ رجالاً من قومه فقطعوا حبال التوابيت التي توضع على الفيلة ، فارتفع عواؤها ، فما بقي لهم فيل إلا أعري وقتل أصحابه ، ونفّس عن قبيلة أسد ، واقتتل الفريقان حتى الغروب ، وأصيب من أسد تلك العشية خمسمائة كانوا ردء للناس ، وهذا هو اليوم الأول من المعركة ويسمى أرماث ، وهو الرابع عشر من المحرم .
وفي اليوم الثاني أصبح القوم فوكل سعد بالقتلى والجرحى من ينقلهم ، وسلم الجرحى إ لى النساء ليقمن عليهم ، وفي أثناء ذلك طلعت نواصي الخيل قادمة من الشام وكان في مقدمتها هاشم بن عتبة بن أبي وقاص والقعقاع بن عمرو التميمي ، وقسم القعقاع جيشه إلى أعشار وهم ألف فارس ، وانطلق أول عشرة ومعهم القعقاع ، فلما وصلوا تبعتهم العشرة الثانية ، وهكذا حتى تكامل وصولهم في المساء ، فألقى بهذا الرعب في قلوب الفرس ، فقد ظنوا أن مائة ألف قد وصلوا من الشام ، فهبطت هممهم ، ونازل القعقاع ( بهمن جاذويه ) أول وصوله فقتله ، ولم ير أهل فارس في هذا اليوم شيئاً يعجبهم فقد أكثر المسلمون فيهم القتل ، ولم يقاتل الفرس بالفيلة في هذا اليوم لأن توابيتها قد تكسرت بالأمس فاشتغلوا هذا اليوم بإصلاحها ، وألبس بعض المسلمين إبلهم فهي مجللة مبرقعة ، وأمرهم القعقاع أن يحملوا على خيل الفرس يتشبهون بها بالفيلة ، ففعلوا بهم هذا اليوم ، وهو يوم أغواث ، كما فعلت فارس يوم أرماث ، فجعلت خيل الفرس تفر منها ، وقاتلت الفرس حتى انتصف النهار ، فلما اعتدل النهار تزاحفوا من جديد حتى انتصف الليل ، فكانت ليلة أرماث تدعى الهدأة ، وليلة أغواث تدعى السواد .
أصبح القوم لليوم الثالث وبين الصفين من قتلى المسلمين ألفان ، ومن جريح وميت من المشركين عشرة آلاف ، فنقل المسلمون قتلاهم إلى المقابر والجرحى إلى النساء ، وأما قتلى الفرس فبين الصفين لم ينقلوا .
وبات القعقاع لاينام ، فجعل يسرب أصحابه إلى المكان الذي فارقهم فيه بالأمس ، وقال : إذا طلعت الشمس فأقبلوا مائة مائة ، ففعلوا ذلك في الصباح ، فزاد ذلك في هبوط معنويات الفرس .
وابتدأ القتال في الصباح في هذا اليوم الثالث وسمي يوم عمواس ، والفرس قد أصلحوا التوابيت ، فأقبلت الفيلة يحميها الرجالة فنفرت الخيل ، ورأ ى سعد الفيلة عادت لفعلها يوم أرماث فقال لعاصم بن عمرو والقعقاع : اكفياني الفيل الأبيض ، وقال لحمال والربيل : اكفياني الفيل الأجرب ،فأخذ الأولان رمحين وتقدما نحو الفيل الأبيض فوضعا رمحيهما في عيني الفيل الأبيض ، فنفض رأسه وطرح ساسته ، ودلى مشفره فضربه القعقاع فوقع لجنبه ، وحمل الآخران على الفيل الأجرب فطعنه حمال في عينه فجلس ثم استوى ، وضربه الربيل فأبان مشفره ، فأفلت الأجرب جريحاً وولى وألقى نفسه في النهر ، واتبعته الفيلة وعدت حتى وصلت المدائن ، ثم تزاحف الجيشان فاجتلدوا ، وسميت هذه الليلة ليلة الهرير ، وفي هذه الليلة حمل القعقاع وأخوه عاصم والجيش على الفرس بعد صلاة العشاء ، فكان القتال حتى الصباح ، وانقطعت الأخبار عن سعد ورستم ، فلم ينم الناس تلك الليلة ، وكان القعقاع محور المعركة .
فلما جاء ت الظهيرة كان أول من زال عن مكانه الفيرزان والهرمزان فانفرج القلب ، وأرسل الله ريحاً هوت بسرير رستم ، وعلاه الغبار، ووصل القعقاع إلى السرير فلم يجد رستم الذي هرب واستظل تحت بغل فوقه حمله ، فضرب هلال بن علفة الحمل الذي تحته رستم وهو لايعرف بوجوده ، فهرب رستم إلى النهر فرمى نفسه ، ورآه هلال فتبعه وارتمى عليه ، فأخرجه من النهر ثم قتله ، ثم صعد طرف السرير وقال : قتلت رستم ورب الكعبة إلي إلي .
فانهارت حينئذ معنويات الفرس فانهزموا ، وعبروا النهر فتبعهم السسلمون يخزونهم برماحهم فسقط من الفرس في النهر ثلاثون ألفاً .
وقتل من المسلمين ليلة الهرير ويوم المعركة ألفان وخمسممائة ، ومن الفرس في الليلة نفسها عشرة آلآف ، ولحق زهرة بن الحوية الجالينوس فقتله

----------


## Masrawya

معركة القادسية

----------


## قلب مصر

برافو عليكي مصراوية إجابة صحيحة 100 %
ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على نقطة جديدة معانا في المسابقة  :hey:   :hey:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مصراوية مكوشة علي نص مسابقات البلد النهاردة
باين قرها علي اختنا ام احمد جاب نتيجة اكيدة
الف مبروك مصراوية*

----------


## Masrawya

الله يبارك فيكِ يأم يوسف ادعيلى بأءه اجاوب كمان مره  :y: 




الله يبارك فيك يا ابن طيبة 
 دى بتيجى معايا بالصدفة كده 
و كمان ده انا مقيمه فى جوجل انهارده 
لو مكنتش لحقت كنت اخد منه موقف الى الابد  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

إن شاء الله تلحقي معانا دايما يا قمراية
ودايما تكوني من الفايزين

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="5 80"]  الحلقة الثانية عشر

الملخص
معركة بسببها بدا الانحسار لدولة الروم كانت في رجب من السنة الخامسة عشرة للهجرة في عهد ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه
تقابل الجيشان يقود المسلمين خالد بن الوليد و يقود الروم  " ماهان " و كان جيش الروم يفوق جيش المسلمين عشر مرات 
و كانت الغلبة بفضل الله لجيش المسلمين 

ملخص المعركة
زحفت صفوف الروم الجرارة من مكانها إلى المسلمين، لهم دويٌّ كدوي الرعد، ودخل منهم ثلاثون ألفًا كل عشرة في سلسلة حتى لا يفروا، قد رفعوا صلبانهم، وأقبل معهم الأساقفة والرهبان والبطارقة.
وحين رأى خالد إقبالهم على هذا النحو كالسيل، وضع خطته أن يثبت المسلمون أمام هذه الهجمة الجارفة؛ حتى تنكسر وتتصدع صفوف الروم، ثم يبدأ هو بالهجوم المضاد.
تلاحم الفريقان وشد الروم على ميمنة المسلمين حتى انكشفت، وفعلوا كذلك بالميسرة، وثبت القلب لم يتكشف جنده، وكان أبو عبيدة وراء ظهرهم؛ ردءا لهم، يشد من أزرهم، وأبلى المسلمون بلاء حسنا، وثبت بعضهم كالجبال الراسخات، وضربوا أروع الأمثلة في الشجاعة وتلبية النداء، وقاتلت النساء أحسن قتال.
تحمل المسلمون هذا الهجوم الكاسح بكل ثبات؛ إذا اهتز صف عاد والتأم ورجع الى القتال، حتى إذا جاءت اللحظة التي كان ينتظرها القائد النابغة خالد بن الوليد صاح في القوم: يا أهل الإسلام، لم يبق عند القوم من الجلد والقتال والقوة إلا ما قد رأيتم، فالشدة، الشدة فوالذي نفسي بيده ليعطينكم الله الظفر عليهم الساعة.
انهار الروم تماما، وتملَّكهم الهلع فتزاحموا وركب بعضهم بعضا وهم يتقهقرون أمام المسلمين الذين يتبعونهم؛ حتى انتهوا إلى مكان مشرف على هاوية تحتهم، فأخذوا يتساقطون فيها ولا يبصرون ما تحت أرجلهم، وكان الليل قد أقبل والضباب يملأ الجو، فكان آخرهم لا يعلم ما يلقى أولهم، وبلغ الساقطون في هذه الهاوية عشرات الألوف، وتذكر بعض الروايات أنهم كانوا ثمانين ألفا، وسميت تلك الهاوية "الواقوصة"؛ لأن الروم وقصوا فيها، وقتل المسلمون من الروم في المعركة بعدما أدبروا نحو خمسين ألفا، خلاف من سقطوا في الهاوية.
ولما أصبح اليوم التالي، نظر المسلمون فلم يجدوا في الوادي أحدا من الروم، فظنوا أن الروم قد أعدوا كمينا، فبعثوا خيلا لمعرفة الأمر، فإذا الرعاة يخبرونهم أنهم قد سقطوا في الهاوية أثناء تراجعهم، ومن بقي منهم غادر المكان ورحل.[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة اليرموك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخيرا النق سابك اختنا ام احمد
فاكرة موضوعك في القاعة العام اللي كان بيتكلم عن التحدث بنعمة ربنا علينا
اهو اكيد دلوقتي ان ده بيان عملي انه فيه قر و ليه اثر جامد جدا كمان
مش عايز اوجع دماغك

الف الف مبروك
و ماتنسيش بقي تولعي شوية بخور*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة عشر


الملخص

معركة ادت لسقوط امبراطورية دام ملكها الف عام كانت سنة 1453ميلادية و كانت بين العثمانيين من جهة و الامبراطورية البيزنظية من جهة اخري و كانت الجيوش العثمانية بقيادة السلطان محمد مراد
و هي المعركة التي حققت البشارة النبوية فلنعم الامير اميرها و نعم الجيش جيشها 

ملخص المعركة

بعد ما أحسن السلطان ترتيب وضع قواته أمام أسوار المدينة المحاصرة بدأت المدافع العثمانية تطلق قذائفها الهائلة على السور ليل نهار لا تكاد تنقطع، وكان دوي اصطدام القذائف بالأسوار يملأ قلوب أهل المدينة فزعا ورعبا، وكان كلما انهدم جزء من الأسوار بادر المدافعون عن المدينة إلى إصلاحه على الفور، واستمر الحال على هذا الوضع.. هجوم جامح من قبل العثمانيين، ودفاع مستميت يبديه المدافعون، وعلى رأسهم جون جستنيان، والإمبراطور البيزنطي.
وفي الوقت الذي كانت تشتد فيه هجمات العثمانيين من ناحية البر حاولت بعض السفن العثمانية تحطيم السلسلة على مدخل ميناء القرن الذهبي واقتحامه، ولكن السفن البيزنطية والإيطالية المكلفة بالحراسة والتي تقف خلف السلسلة نجحت في رد هجمات السفن العثمانية، وصبت عليها قذائفها وأجبرتها على الفرار.
وفي فجر يوم الثلاثاء (20 من جمادى الأولى 857هـ= 29 من مايو 1453م)، وكان السلطان العثماني قد أعد أهبته الأخيرة، ووزَّع قواته وحشد زهاء 100 ألف مقاتل أمام الباب الذهبي، وحشد في الميسرة 50 ألفًا، ورابط السلطان في القلب مع الجند الإنكشارية، واحتشدت في الميناء 70 سفينة _بدأ الهجوم برًا وبحرًا، واشتد لهيب المعركة وقذائف المدافع يشق دويها عنان السماء ويثير الفزع في النفوس، وتكبيرات الجند ترج المكان فيُسمع صداها من أميال بعيدة، والمدافعون عن المدينة يبذلون كل ما يملكون دفاعا عن المدينة، وما هي إلا ساعة حتى امتلأ الخندق الكبير الذي يقع أمام السور الخارجي بآلاف القتلى.
وفي أثناء هذا الهجوم المحموم جرح "جستنيان" في ذراعه وفخذه، وسالت دماؤه بغزارة فانسحب للعلاج رغم توسلات الإمبراطور له بالبقاء لشجاعته ومهارته الفائقة في الدفاع عن المدينة، وضاعف العثمانيون جهدهم واندفعوا بسلالمهم نحو الأسوار غير مبالين بالموت الذي يحصدهم حصدا، حتى وثب جماعة من الانكشارية إلى أعلى السور، وتبعهم المقاتلون وسهام العدو تنفذ إليهم، ولكن ذلك كان دون جدوى، فقد استطاع العثمانيون أن يتدفقوا نحو المدينة، ونجح الأسطول العثماني في رفع السلاسل الحديدية التي وُضعت في مدخل الخليج، وتدفق العثمانيون إلى المدينة التي سادها الذعر، وفر المدافعون عنها من كل ناحية، وما هي إلا ثلاث ساعات من بدء الهجوم حتى كانت المدينة العتيدة تحت أقدام الفاتحين.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فتح القسطنطينية

----------


## أحلى كلمة

معركة الارك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فتح القسطنطينية

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تمام يا ابن رشد
هى فتح القسطنتينية*

----------


## قلب مصر

صح كدة هي فتح القسطنطينة 
إجابة صحيحة ابن رشد  :hey:   :hey: 
وتكسب معانا نقطة جديدة في مسابقتنا
ألف ألف مبروك  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

احلى كلمة الجميلة معلش خيرها في غيرها يا قمر

في انتظارك الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله

وتكوني معانا من الفايزين  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الحمد لله
أنا حاولت ابعت الرد ولا 18 مرة!
النت وحش قوي
..
شكراً أحلى كلمة .. انتي بس علشان استعجلتي .. لو كنتي قريتي الحلقة قبل متروحي على جوجل كنتي خدتي بالك  :: 
ان شاء الله تكسبي الجاية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="1 80"]  الحلقة الرابعة عشر

الملخص

جرت هذه المعركة عام 800 هجريا بين قوات تحالف من المانيا و فرنسا و انجلترا و اسكتلندا و ايطاليا و 
سويسرا بقيادة سيجسموند ملك المجر و بين السلطان العثماني بايزيد من جهة اخري و جرت فصولها بمدينة سميت بها المعركة بشمال البلقان 
أسفرت معركة نيقوبوليس عن نصر عظيم للمسلمين كان له أعظم الأثر في العالم الإسلامى 
بأسره، ووقعت بشارة الفتح في كل مكان مسلم

ملخص المعركة

لم يكد الصليبيون يدخلون المدينة حتى ظهر بايزيد ومعه مائة ألف مقاتل كأنما الأرض قد انشقت عنهم، وكان ظهوره كفيلاً بإدخال الرعب والهول في قلوب الصليبيين فوقعت عليهم هزيمة مدوية حتى أن سيجسموند الذى وقف قبل المعركة يقول في تيه وغرور "لو انقضت علينا السماء من عليائها لأمسكناها بحرابنا" يهرب مثل الفأر المذعور ويلقى بنفسه في مركب صغير ويترك خلفه حملته الفاشلة تذوق ويلات هزيمة مروعة.[/frame]*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

نيقوبولس

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة نيقوبولس

----------


## Masrawya

معركة نيقوبوليس

----------


## أم أحمد

> *[frame="1 80"]  الحلقة الرابعة عشر
> 
> الملخص
> 
> جرت هذه المعركة عام 800 هجريا بين قوات تحالف من المانيا و فرنسا و انجلترا و اسكتلندا و ايطاليا و 
> سويسرا بقيادة سيجسموند ملك المجر و بين السلطان العثماني بايزيد من جهة اخري و جرت فصولها بمدينة سميت بها المعركة بشمال البلقان 
> أسفرت معركة نيقوبوليس عن نصر عظيم للمسلمين كان له أعظم الأثر في العالم الإسلامى 
> بأسره، ووقعت بشارة الفتح في كل مكان مسلم
> 
> ...



 :hey:  :hey: 

انا ما صدقتش عيني ::mazika2::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

وقعت بشارة هذا الفتح في كل مكان مسلم، أرسل بايزيد حينها إلى كبار حكام العالم الإسلامى يبشرهم بالفتح وبالعديد من أسرى النصارى كهدايا وسبايا لهؤلاء الحكام باعتبارهم دليلاً مادياً على روعة النصر، أرسل بايزيد إلى الخليفة العباسى بالقاهرة يطلب منه الإقرار على لقب سلطان الروم الذى اتخذه بايزيد دليلاً على مواصلة الجهاد ضد أوروبا حتى يفتحها كلها، ووافق الخليفة على ذلك، وانساح كثير من المسلمين إلى بلاد الأناضول حيث الدولة العثمانية القوية المظفرة.

وانتقل إلى الأناضول عام 793 هـ، فضم إمارة "منتشا" وإمارة "آيدين" وإمارة "صاروخان" دون قتال. تنازل له أمير دولة القرمان عن جزء من أملاكه كى يبقى له الجزء الباقى كما فتح مدينة الأشهر وهى آخر مدينة كانت باقية للروم في غرب بلاد الأناضول. حاصر القسطنطينية عام 794 هـ وتركها محاصرة واتجه بجيش إلى الأفلاق (جنوب رومانيا) وعقد معاهدة مع حاكمها تقضى بسيادة العثمانيين وبدفع جزية سنوية إلى السلطان. تمرد عليه أمير دولة القرمان علاء الدين فواجهه وهزمه وأخذه وولديه أسرى.
كانت هذه أخر الامارات وأخر حصار للقسطنطينية أعقبه فتحها.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه مصدقتيش عينك ازاي بس يا أم أحمد؟  :: 
والله ما قريت عليكي ولا حاجة .. ده أنا مش مصدق اني سبقتك المرة دي
كده يبقى النت في مصر أسرع منه في هولندا .. راجعوا الكابلات البحرية بتاعتكم  :: 
عموماً يا ستي هسيبكم اليومين الجايين تفوزوا براحتكم .. مع انك ما شاء الله محدش جاب نقاط قدك  ::   ::   :: 
هههههه اتبلغت بشغل كام يوم في شرم الشيخ
تخيلوا بقى شرم الشيخ وفي رمضان .. الله المستعان وربنا يستر  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يلا بقى ابن طيبة احسبلنا النقط بتاعتنا خلينا نفرح بيهم

----------


## أم أحمد

لا لا انت مش قريت المشاركة حلو يا ابن رشد
طيب بص علي الاقتباس شوف فيه ايه كده
هتفهم علي طوووول
هتعملوا ايه في شرم دلوقتي
هو في حد بيصيف دلوقتي؟؟
يلا ربنا يعينك
واهي فرصة نستحوذ علي المسابقة شوية :: 
غيب براحتك بقي.. ماشي
ما تتستعجلشي ترجع يعني
هنستناك اول يوم العيد بقي ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي ولا أخدت بالي
ماليش دعوة كده لازم أخد جايزة مضاعفة

----------


## أم أحمد

لا يا شيخ :Mad: 
ده انا اللي ليا جايزة
الاسم الموجود في الموضوع لخبطني ::xx:: 
واديك وقعت حضرتك بنفسك
يعني انت كده ما قريتش السؤااااااااال :Poster Stupid: 
ما تبقاش تجري علي جوجل تاني بقي :Roll2:

----------


## محمد الثالث

نيكوبولي

----------


## ابن طيبة

* معلش يا جماعة انا اسف جدا علي السهو الشنيع ده بس و الله انا مراجعها مرتين
عموما مبروك يا احمد و كده كده كنت هتفوزي
فمش مشكلة بقي
اللهم لا حسد*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه
أنا بقيت أقلدكم علشان أعرف ألاحقكم
لا وايه ما شاء الله مكن .. كوبي باست على طول  :1: 
وبعدين الاسم هيلخبطك ازاي ده المفروض تبقي اسرع



> هتعملوا ايه في شرم دلوقتي
> هو في حد بيصيف دلوقتي؟؟


أكيد السياح ملهمش دعوة بينا وبيصيفوا
أما هنعمل ايه فزي مقولتلك شغل .. هيكملوا تصوير بقية مسلسلهم الهابط "الفنار" ده اللي بيتعرض في رمضان على النيل للدراما.
أنا مهندس الوحدة والاستديو والكاميرات المحمولة فيه  :y: 



> غيب براحتك بقي.. ماشي
> ما تتستعجلشي ترجع يعني
> هنستناك اول يوم العيد بقي ان شاء الله


بعون الله بعون الله بعون الله
مش هرجع الا علشان أم أحمد وبس  :Baby2: 
كفاية عليها فوز كده .. رامي جالكو خبو عيالكو  :BRAWA:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> * معلش يا جماعة انا اسف جدا علي السهو الشنيع ده بس و الله انا مراجعها مرتين
> عموما مبروك يا احمد و كده كده كنت هتفوزي
> فمش مشكلة بقي
> اللهم لا حسد*


يا نهار اسود .. أم أحمد مين ياجدع انت ولا انت اتعودت تفوزها وخلاص؟  ::   ::   :: 
هم يضحك وهم يبكي  :4: 
أنا اللي فزت

----------


## Masrawya

اه يابن رشد صيف برحتك فى شرم جميله دلووقتى خصوصا فى رمضان 
و ام احمد برده شكلها نفسها فى اجاززه  ::  

والف مبرووووووووك ::mazika2::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا نهار اسود .. أم أحمد مين ياجدع انت ولا انت اتعودت تفوزها وخلاص؟   
> هم يضحك وهم يبكي 
> أنا اللي فزت


*معلش يا ابن رشد انا بقي 14 يوم اقول الف مبروك ام احمد اعذرني
لساني خد علي الكلمة
و ما تزعلش الف مبروك ابن رشد يا ام احمد
*

----------


## قلب مصر

:4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 

مساء الفل  :;): 

 ::cop::  ::cop::  ::cop:: 

الف مبروك يا ابن رشد على النقطة الجديدة  :hey: 

حروح اشوف النقاط واجي اقول على النتيجة النهائية  ::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ألف مبروك يا ابن رشد

وترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الله يبارك فيكم يا جماعة وهتوحشوني والله.
أخي وأستاذي الحبيب
معتز فطين
أنا طبعاً بهزر معاك .. وهزاري عشم ومحبة لشخصكم الكريم والله.
يارب متكون اتضايقت مني.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا عارف يا ابن رشد
ان الارواح تتلاقي
فلا تقلق
و تيجي بالسلامة*

----------


## محمد الثالث

الف مبروك يا استاذ ابن رشد
و تروح ان شاء الله تعالي و تيجي بالسلامة

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية حتى الحلقة الرابعة عشرة

أم أحمد  :f:  7 :f: 

ابن رشد  :f:  3  :f: 

مصراوية  :f:  2  :f: 

وريث من خير رع  :f:  1  :f: 

زهراء  :f:  1  :f:

----------


## محمد الثالث

مبروك يا جماعه

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة عشر

الملخص

هي معركة قامت في عام 1516 بين العثمانيين والمماليك قرب حلب في سوريا ، قاد العثمانيين سليم الأول وقاد المماليك قانصوه الغوري و كانت هذه المعركة سببا في زوال دولة المماليك لهزيمتهم في هذه المعركة علي الرغم ما ابدوه من شجاعة منقطعة النظير فيها و لكن الخلافات بين المماليك بعضهم البعض هي ما ادت الي هزيمتهم

ملخص المعركة

وأبدى المماليك في هذه المعركة ضروبا من الشجاعة والبسالة، وقاموا بهجوم خاطف زلزل أقدام العثمانيين، وأنزل بهم خسائر فادحة، حتى فكّر سليم الأول في التقهقر، وطلب الأمان، غير أن هذا النجاح في القتال لم يدم طويلا فسرعان ما دب الخلاف بين فرق المماليك المحاربة، وانحاز بعضها إلى الجيش العثماني بقيادة "خايربك".

وسرت إشاعة في جيش المماليك أن الغوري سقط قتيلا، فخارت عزائمهم ووهنت قواتهم، وفرّوا لا يلوون على شيء، وضاع في زحام المعركة وفوضى الهزيمة والفرار، نداء الغوري وصيحته في جنوده بالثبات والصمود وسقط عن فرسه جثة هامدة من هول الهزيمة، وتحقق للعثمانيين النصر الذي كان بداية لأن يستكمل سليم الأول فتوحاته في الشام وأن يستولي على مدنه واحدة بعد أخرى، بعدها سلَّم معظمها له بالأمان دون قتال

يا ترى معركتنا النهاردة ابه ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة مرج دابق

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة أم أحمد  :hey:   :hey: 
وتكسبي معانا النقطة الثامنة ليكي في سباق المعارك الحربية  :: 
ألف ألف مبروك يا قمر  :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي
اسمحوا لي ان تكون الحلقة اليوم ما بعد الثانية عشر
في حفظ الله جميعا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="9 80"]الحلقة السادسة عشر

الملخص

وقعت هذه المعركة بحي العباسية سنة 922 هجرية بين طومان باي و السلطان سليم الاول العثماني و انتهت بهزيمة طومان باي و جنوده و اعدام طومان باي علي باب زويلة و بهذه المعركة انتهي حكم المماليك و بداية الاحتلال العثماني لمصر

ملخص المعركة

جمع طومان باي 40 ألف جندي نصفهم من أهالي مصر والنصف الآخر من العسكر المماليك وفي قول آخر كان عدد جيشه 30 ألف مقاتل وقد استقدم 200 مدفع مع مدفعيين من الفرنجة ووضعها في مكان الموقعة والهدف منها هو مباغتة العثمانيين عند مروره والإنقضاض عليه وحفرت الخنادق وأقيمت الدشم لمئة مدفع وكذلك الحواجز المضادة للخيول على غرار ما فعله سليم الأول في معركة مرج دابق  ولكن استخبارات العثمانيين تمكنت من اكتشاف خطة الجيش المصري كما فصل ذلك تمكن والي حلب المملوكي خاير بك والذي دخل بخدمة العثمانيين من تأمين خيانة صديقه القديم جانبردي والذي كان على خلاف مع السلطان طومان باي وهو الذي أشار على السلطان سليم بالإلتفاف على جيش المماليك. وقد علم طومان باي بالخيانة بعد فوات الأوان وتردد بمعاقبته خوفا من أن يدب الخلل في صفوف الجند
قام السلطان العثماني بعملية تمويهية بعيد اكتشافه للخطة المصرية, بأن أظهر نفسه سائرا نحو العادلية ولكنه التف وبسرعة حول جبل المقطم ورمى بكل ثقله على المماليك بكان المعركة وكانت تلك حيلة جانبردي الغزالي الذي أبلغ خاير بك ذلك, فوقعت المواجهة بتاريخ 29 ذي الحجة 922 الموافق22 يناير 1517[/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

معركة الريدانية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك يا مصراوية
صح الاجابة طبعا*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة عشر

الملخص

هي معركة وقعت في 23 أغسطس 1514 بين قوات الدولة العثمانية بقيادة السلطان سليم ياوز الأول ضد قوات الدولة الصفوية بقيادة إسماعيل الأول انتهت بانتصار القوات العثمانية واحتلالها مدينة تبريز عاصمة الدولة الصفوية وأدت إلى وقف التوسع الصفوي لمدة قرن من الزمان وجعلت العثمانيين سادة الموقف, وأنهت ثورات العلويين داخل الإمبراطورية

ملخص المعركة

بعدما فرغ السلطان سليم من مشاكله مع إخوته وعقد الصلح مع جيرانه الأوربيين لاسيما مع المجر, أمر بحصر عدد الشيعة المنتشرين في الولايات المتاخمة لبلاد العجم بشرق الأناضول وقتلهم جميعا ويقال إن عددهم حوالي 40 ألفا من القزل باش ردا على مجازر الصفويين للسنة بالعراق وتبريز وأذربيجان, وحتى يقضي على أي تمرد قد يحدث مستقبلا .

ثم جمع السلطان سليم الأول رجال الحرب والعلماء والوزراء في مدينة أدرنة في (19 من المحرم 920هـ= 16 من شهر مارس 1514م)، وذكر لهم خطورة إسماعيل الصفوي في إيران، وأنه اعتدى على حدود الدولة العثمانية، وأنه عامل بعنصرية في دولته أهل السنة والجماعة في وسط آسيا والهند وأفغانستان ويجب الذب عن إخوانهم في تركيا والعراق ومصر. ولهذا يرى ضرورة الجهاد المقدس ضد الدولة الصفوية. ولم يجد السلطان العثماني صعوبة في إقناع الحاضرين بضرورة محاربة الصفويين ، وخرج بعد 3 أيام من هذا الاجتماع على رأس جيش كبير من أدرنة إلى إستانبول متجها إلى الأناضول الشرقي فتبريز بعد أن أوكل أمر إستانبول لابنه سليمان

يا ترى مين عرف وحيسبق بالحل

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*معركة جالديران*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

يا ترى الحل صح يا قلب مصر  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة يا أحلى كلمة  :hey:   :hey: 

هي معركة جالديران

مبروك أحلى نقطة معانا لأحلى كلمة  :f: 
وعقبال يارب ما تكملي أول مجموعة نقاط ليكي في المسابقة
الف الف مبروك يا قمر

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ألف حمد وشكر انى لحقتها

ربنا يخليكى يا قلب مصر يا قمر

هو التوقيت ده حلو قوى    :good: 

ياريت المسابقة تنزل كل يوم فى نفس التوقيت

وانا متابعة معاكوا

وميرسيى حبيبتى 

وتسلم ايدك على المسابقة   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ويخليكي يا رب يا أحلى كلمة
إن شاء الله المسابقة تنزل في التوقيت دا كل يوم
وهي ميعادها بإذن الله من 11.00 - 11.30 مساءا
استنينا بقى وتابعينا وان شاء الله تلحقيها كل يوم
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ونور وندى حلوين وبخير يارب
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*ان شاء الله هتابع كل يوم

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى و بخير وسعادة

وسليميلى على الاولاد وبوسيهوملى

 *

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك اختنا احلي كلمة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]الحلقة الثامنة عشر


الملخص
معركة وقعت بين الدولة العثمانية والمجر. كان يقود قوات العثمانيين الخليفة سليمان القانوني أما المجريون فكان يقودهم ملكهم لايوش الثاني (لويس الثاني). قدر عدد جنود الجيش العثماني بحوالي 100 ألف جندي وعدد من المدافع و800 سفينة، بينما قدر عدد جنود المجر حوالي 200 ألف مقاتل.
أدى انتصار العثمانيين في هذه المعركة إلى إحكام سيطرتهم على المجر وفتح عاصمتها بودابست والقضاء على ما كان يعرف باسم مملكة هنجاريا. عانى العثمانيون كثيرا بعد فتح المدينة من غارات المسيحيين المتتالية عليها.
حتى هذا اليوم، يعتبر المجريون هزيمتهم في هذه المعركة شؤما عليهم ونقطة سوداء في تاريخهم. على الرغم من انقضاء أكثر من 400 عام إلا أن هناك مثل شائع لدى الهنجاريين «أسوأ من هزيمتنا في ...............» ويضرب عند التعرض لحظ سيء.
ملخص المعركة
في صباح يوم اللقاء الموافق (21 من ذي القعدة 932هـ= 29 من أغسطس 1526م) دخل السلطان سليمان بين صفوف الجند بعد صلاة الفجر، وخطب فيهم خطبة حماسية بليغة، وحثهم على الصبر والثبات، ثم دخل بين صفوف فيلق الصاعقة وألقى فيهم كلمة حماسية استنهضت الهمم، وشحذت العزائم، وكان مما قاله لهم: "إن روح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنظر إليكم"؛ فلم يتمالك الجند دموعهم التي انهمرت تأثرًا مما قاله السلطان.
وفي وقت العصر هجم المجريون على الجيش العثماني الذي اصطف على ثلاثة صفوف، وكان السلطان ومعه مدافعه الجبارة، وجنوده من الإنكشاريين في الصف الثالث، فلما هجم فرسان المجر وكانوا مشهورين بالبسالة والإقدام أمر السلطان صفوفه الأولى بالتقهقر حتى يندفع المجريون إلى الداخل، حتى إذا وصلوا قريبًا من المدافع، أمر السلطان بإطلاق نيرانها عليهم فحصدتهم حصدًا، واستمرت الحرب ساعة ونصف الساعة في نهايتها أصبح الجيش المجري في ذمة التاريخ، بعد أن غرق معظم جنوده في مستنقعات وادي ........ ومعهم الملك لايوش الثاني وسبعة من الأساقفة، وجميع القادة الكبار، ووقع في الأسر خمسة وعشرون ألفًا، في حين كانت خسائر العثمانيين مائة وخمسين شهيدًا، وبضعة آلاف من الجرحى[/frame]*

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة موهاج

----------


## زهــــراء

ياختي عليها  :Girl (12): ..أنا دخلت أقرأ السؤال لقيت الإجابة ..بركاتك ياأم أحمد  ::

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا بس انا سكت انا قلت حلو 

بتاعة موهاكتس
دي

----------


## أم أحمد

> ياختي عليها ..أنا دخلت أقرأ السؤال لقيت الإجابة ..بركاتك ياأم أحمد


انتي ايه اللي جايبك هنا
امشي يلا علي هناك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تصدقي يا ام احمد
انا دورت عليك في كل القاعات
و اطمنت انك مش في اي قاعة
نزلت الحلقة
يا دوب دوست علي ok
لقيتك مجاوبة

طب انت تعرفي حد من اخوانا الجن؟؟!!!!!

الف مبروك الاجابة
و هارد لك لجميع الاعضاء
و لو حد عايز يفوز
يستاذن ام احمد*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *تصدقي يا ام احمد
> انا دورت عليك في كل القاعات
> و اطمنت انك مش في اي قاعة
> نزلت الحلقة
> يا دوب دوست علي ok
> لقيتك مجاوبة
> 
> طب انت تعرفي حد من اخوانا الجن؟؟!!!!!
> 
> ...


ما كانش العشم يا استاذ معتز
كده كده حتي انت كمان ضدي
طيب مش جاية عندكم تاني
انتم الخسرانين

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما كانش العشم يا استاذ معتز
> كده كده حتي انت كمان ضدي
> طيب مش جاية عندكم تاني
> انتم الخسرانين


*لا و الله يا اختنا ام احمد
ده لولا حضرتك ما كانش للمسابقة هذا الحضور الجميل
حضرتك تزيدي المسابقة تشريف
*

----------


## قلب مصر

مبروك يا أم احمد النقطة الجديدة  :: 

شكلك يا عيني حتاخدي عين حلوة في المسابقة دي

الف الف مبروك  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية حتى الحلقة الثامنة عشرة

أم أحمد  :f:  9 :f: 

ابن رشد  :f:  3  :f: 

مصراوية  :f:  3  :f: 

وريث من خير رع  :f:  1  :f: 

زهراء  :f:  1  :f: 

أحلى كلمة  :f:  1  :f:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أطالب إدارة المنتدى بوقف السيدة أم أحمد كل يوم من الساعة الحادية عشر وحتى الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل

هذا لكونها ساحبه الدرجات كلها بالرغم من إننا بنكون عارفين الحل 

يعنى مش بترحم ولا بتسيب رحمته تنزل 

عموما أمرى لله 
ألف مبروك عليكى أم أحمد
بس أخوكى غلبان وبتاع تاريخ يعنى المفروض يكون الغلبنا فى المراتب العليا يعنى من التانى وانت نازله وأسيبلك الأول 
ها 

قلتى إيه؟

وحأديكى ربع جنية كمان 

كدة يا أخونا إبن طيبة كانت زعلت ومشيه لازم يعنى تصالحها دلوقتى !!!

طيب كان يبقى بعد يومين 


عموما مستمتع والله بكل الجو ده
أخوكم

 مستمتع بس

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يعني ينفع كده .. هو ده اللي من 11 لـ 11 ونص؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*يظهر انه مفيش فزورة النهارده*

----------


## قلب مصر

أعتذر بشدة عن التأخير في حلقة النهاردة 

نظرا لعدم تواجدي إلا من ربع ساعة فقط  :: 

الحلقة التاسعة عشر

الملخص

معركة دارت رحاها في مصر من 8 فبراير إلى 11 فبراير عام 1250 بين القوات الصليبية (الفرنج) بقيادة لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا ( القديس لويس فيما بعد ). و القوات الأيوبية بقيادة الأمير فخر الدين يوسف و فارس الدين أقطاي الجمدار و ركن الدين بيبرس البندقدارى. و انتهت بانتصار قوات المماليك 


ملخص المعركة

في الوقت الذي تحركت فيه الحملة الصليبية توفي الملك الصالح أيوب في ليلة (النصف من شعبان سنة 647هـ= 22 من نوفمبر 1249م) فقامت زوجته شجرة الدر بتدبير شئون الدولة بعد أن أخفت خبر موته؛ خوفا من حدوث فتنة بين صفوف المسلمين. وفي الوقت نفسه أرسلت إلى توران شاه ابن زوجها وولي عهده تحثه على مغادرة حصن كيفا، بالقرب من حدود العراق، وعلى سرعة القدوم إلى مصر ليعتلي عرش البلاد خلفا لأبيه. 

تسربت أنباء وفاة الملك الصالح أيوب إلى الصليبيين فبدءوا في التحرك، وتركوا دمياط، وزحفوا جنوبا على شاطئ النيل الشرقي لفرع دمياط، وسفنهم تسير حذاءهم في النيل، حتى وصلوا إلى بحر أو قناة أشموم المعروف اليوم باسم "البحر الصغير"، فصار على يمينهم فرع النيل، وأمامهم قناة أشموم التي تفصلهم عن معسكرات المسلمين القائمة عند المدينة 

وتعين على الصليبيين لمواصلة الزحف أن يعبروا فرع دمياط أو قناة أشموم فاختار لويس التاسع القناة، فعبرها بمساعدة بعض الخونة، ولم يشعر المسلمون إلا والصليبيون يقتحمون معسكرهم، فانتشر الذعر بين الجند المصريين، واقتحم الصليبيون بقيادة "روبرت أرتوا" أحد أبواب المدينة، ونجحوا في دخول المدينة وأخذوا يقتلون المصريين يمينا وشمالا حتى وصلت طلائعهم إلى أبواب قصر السلطان نفسه، وانتشروا في أزقة المدينة، حيث أخذ الناس يرمونهم بالأحجار والطوب والأسهم. 
وبينما هم على هذا الحال ظانين أن النصر صار بين أيديهم حقيقة لا خيالا واطمأنت نفوسهم إلى هذا النجاح والظفر، انقض المماليك البحرية بقيادة "بيبرس البندقداري" على الصليبيين وهم في نشوتهم وغرورهم وذلك في (4 من ذي القعدة 647هـ= 8 من فبراير 1250م)، فانقلب نصرهم إلى هزيمة، وأوسعهم المماليك قتلا حتى أهلكوهم عن آخرهم تقريبا بما في ذلك الكونت أرتوا نفسه. 

وفي اليوم التالي للمعركة عقد الأمير فارس الدين أقطاي القائد العام للجيش المصري مجلس الحرب، عرض فيه على ضباطه معطف الكونت أرتوا ظنا منه أنها سترة الملك، وأعلن أن مقتل الملك يتطلب مهاجمة الصليبيين على الفور، مبررا ذلك بقوله: "إن شعبا بدون ملك جسم بلا رأس، لا يُخشى منه خطر، وعلى ذلك أعلن أنه سيهاجم الجيش الصليبي بلا تردد". 

وفي فجر يوم الجمعة (8 من ذي القعدة 647هـ= 11 من فبراير 1250م) بدأ الجيش المصري هجومه على معسكر الفرنج، لكن الملك لويس تمكن من الثبات بعد أن تكبد خسائر فادحة، وبذلك انتهت المعركة ، وهي المعركة التي أيقن الصليبيون بعدها أنهم لن يستطيعوا البقاء في مراكزهم، وأن عليهم الانسحاب إلى دمياط قبل فوات الأوان.

----------


## hazem3

المنصورة

----------


## hazem3

طلعا مش المدينة المعركة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*معركة المنصورة*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*سبقتنى يا سامح

مبرووووك يا مكتسح هههههههه*

----------


## hazem3

الرحممممممممممممممممممممة 


سامح ميييييييييييييييين انتوا مركبين نضارات المرة الخامسة الي تقولولي سامح

ماشي يا مكتسحة شايفة كل حاجة الا اسمي

----------


## قلب مصر

صح يا سامح معركة المنصورة  :Huh: 
هو ايه موضوع سامح   ::hop:: 

خلاص متزعلش صح يا حازم الثالث  :hey: 
وألف ألف مبروك على النقطة الجديدة معانا في المسابقة  ::evil::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههه
مبروك يا حازم
تعرف اني أنا كمان قالولي مرة يا سامح؟  :Biggrin:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> الرحممممممممممممممممممممة 
> 
> 
> سامح ميييييييييييييييين انتوا مركبين نضارات المرة الخامسة الي تقولولي سامح
> 
> ماشي يا مكتسحة شايفة كل حاجة الا اسمي




ههههههههههههههه

لا والله ما تزعل يا سامح يووه قصدى يا حازم

وبعدين يعنى حازم وسامح هما تقريبا نفس الحروف بس متلخبطين

بس هو فى حل  للمشكلة دى

انك ممكن تغير اسمك

معلش بقى ماتزعلش حظك معايا كده    :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة العشرون

الملخص

لما بدأت في الأفق تلوح نذر اضمحلال الدولة العثمانية في القرن 12 هـ 18م، وتظهر على ملامحها وقسمات وجهها آيات الضعف والوهن؛ تطلعت روسيا إلى التوسع على حساب العثمانيين، وإقامة وجود عسكري بحري لها على الساحل الشمالي للبحر الأسود، ثم بسط نفوذها وسيطرتها العسكرية على منطقة المضايق، وتمكين سفنها من عبور البوسفور والدردنيل وقت السلم والحرب، دون أية شروط إلى البحار الدافئة.

ولتحقيق هذه الأهداف اشتبكت روسيا في سلسلة من الحروب المتصلة ضد الدولة العثمانية، إما بمفردها وإما بالتحالف مع دول معادية للعثمانيين؛ بقصد إنهاكها، ومنعها من أن تجدد قوتها أو تلتقط أنفاسها اللاهثة؛ حتى تسقط فاقدة الوعي والإدراك، مستنفدة الجهد والموارد، فيسهل اقتسام جسدها المنهك بين الدول المتصارعة لالتهامها

و في عام 1853 و قعت هذه المعركة علي خلفية ما قلناه سابقا بين روسيا و الدولة العثمانية و انتهت بتحطيم الاسطول العثماني


ملخص المعركة

أعلنت الدولة العثمانية الحرب على روسيا في (1 من المحرم 1270هـ = 4 من أكتوبر 1853م)، وأرسلت قسمًا من أسطولها البحري إلى ميناء على البحر الأسود، وكان يتألف من ثلاث عشرة قطعة بحَرية بقيادة "عثمان باشا"، ثم وصل إلى الميناء بعض القطع البحرية الروسية في (18 من المحرم 1270هـ = 21 من أكتوبر 1853م) بقيادة "ناخيموف" قائد الأسطول الروسي، لتكشف مواقع الأسطول العثماني، وتعرف مدى قوته، وظلت رابضة خارج الميناء، محاصرة للسفن العثمانية، وأرسل ناخيموف إلى دولته لإمداده بمزيد من القطع البحرية، فلما حضرت جعل أربعًا من سفنه الحربية خارج الميناء؛ لتقطع خط الرجعة على السفن العثمانية إذا هي حاولت الهرب.


ولما توقع "عثمان باشا" غدر الأسطول الروسي، أمر قواده وجنوده بالاستعداد والصبر عند القتال، على الرغم من تعهُّد نيقولا قيصر روسيا ووعده بعدم ضرب القوات العثمانية إلا إذا بدأت هي بالقتال، لكن القيصر حنث في وعده؛ إذ أطلقت السفن الروسية النيران على القطع البحرية العثمانية التي كانت قليلة العدد وضئيلة الحجم إذا ما قورنت بالسفن الروسية، وذلك في (28 من صفر 1270هـ = 30 من نوفمبر 1853م)، وأسفرت المعركة عن تدمير سفن الدولة العثمانية، واستشهاد أكثر بحارتها.

يا ترى ما اسم المعركة التي تحدثنا عنها ؟

----------


## hazem3

سينوب

----------


## hazem3

عركة سينوب

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كده يا حازم؟
على غفلة؟

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا والله انا معكوك في مسابقتين والتحدي لقيتها روحت جاري حطيت الاجابة ومشيت

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

طيب مبروك بس متجيش هنا لا مؤاخذة تاني  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههه
ايه الشطارة دي كلها
الإجابة صحيحة طبعا أخي العزيز حازم  :f: 
ما شاء الله عيني عليك باردة 
عقبال يارب ما تكون دايما من الفايزين معانا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز ابن رشد  :f: 
أنت كدة بتطفش لنا الزباين  :: 
هارد لك خليك مستعد دايما في وقت المسابقة وإن شاء الله تلحق وتكون مجموعة نقاط
 :f:   :f:

----------


## hazem3

شكرا ليكي استاذة قلب مصر 

ومتقلقيش مش هطفش انا لزقت بمعني الكلمة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه
اهو لزق عاجبك كده؟

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة كدة يا أستاذ حازم
 مش عايزينك تتأثر بأي مؤثرات وضغوط ومراكز قوى وتعذيب  :Saddam: 
ويالا روح حل المسابقة التانية علشان هيا النهاردة سهلة جدا

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة كدة تمام
أنا مش عايزة أي حد من المتسابقين يتهدد  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه حازم هخرجك من جروب ولاد وبس
انت حر

----------


## hazem3

ههههههههههههههه

بقي كده يا استاذ ابن رشد 

مكنش العشم

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الواحدة والعشرين

الملخص

كانت المعركة بين قوات محمد علي بقيادة ابراهيم باشا من جهة و بين قوات العثمانيين من جهة اخري و كانت في عام 1255 هجرية -1939 ميلادية و كان النصر فيها حليفا لقوات ابراهيم باشا 


ملخص المعركة

اتجه إبراهيم باشا بجيشه الذي يبلغ أربعين ألف مقاتل إلى حيث يعسكر الجيش العثماني، ويحتل مواقعه الحصينة في بلدة تسمت بها المعركة التي تقع بالقرب من الحدود التركية - السورية، وكان الجيش العثماني يبلغ تعداده أربعين ألف مقاتل، وقد أُعِدّ إعدادًا حسنا، وعلى كفاءة عالية في فنون القتال 
و التقى الفريقان في معركة هائلة حسمها إبراهيم باشا لصالحه، وألحق بالعثمانيين هزيمة مدوية، وكان ثمن النصر باهظا؛ حيث سقط أربعة آلاف جندي مصري بين قتيل وجريح.

يا ترى ما اسم المعركة التي تحدثنا عنها ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة نصيبين

----------


## hazem3

نصيبين

----------


## محمد الثالث

معركة نصيبين

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حازم  :hey:   :hey: 

ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على نقطة جديدة معانا في المسابقة
 :f2:   :f2: 

وهارد لك أخي الكريم محمد الثالث 
إن شاء الله تلحق معانا في الحلقات القادمة
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> إجابة صحيحة أخي العزيز حازم  
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك حصولك على نقطة جديدة معانا في المسابقة
>  
> 
> وهارد لك أخي الكريم محمد الثالث 
> إن شاء الله تلحق معانا في الحلقات القادمة


هو انا بقيت هوا خلاص :Locked: 
طيب بصي فوق كده يا ام يوسف :Poster Oops: 
لا لا بقي ده استقصااااااااااااد
والالف هنا مش هاقول معناه ::-s: 
اكيد مفهومة لوحدها

----------


## hazem3

ام احمد قبلية يا جماعة

----------


## hazem3

ام احمد الف مبروك 

ويا رب اوعدنا مش عارفين نلحق مسابقة

----------


## قلب مصر

> هو انا بقيت هوا خلاص
> طيب بصي فوق كده يا ام يوسف
> لا لا بقي ده استقصااااااااااااد
> والالف هنا مش هاقول معناه
> اكيد مفهومة لوحدها


 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono: 
 :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops: 

والله ما شوفت المشاركة خالص يا سمسمة  :l2: 
معلش يا قمراية كويس أنها جت فيكي مش في حد غريب  :O O: 
مبروك عليكي النقطة الجديدة يا قمر  :hey:  :hey: 
اعذريني تاني يا سمسمة النت بطيئ قوي عندي ولما عملت ريفرش جاب لي مشاركة حازم على طول افتكرته أول واحد مجاوب

و بعدين ألف أنا تقوليلي حرف الألف ماشي  ::k:: 
حفوتهالك المرة دي  :;): 
أنما المرة الجاية لا مومكن أبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::evil::

----------


## أم أحمد

> والله ما شوفت المشاركة خالص يا سمسمة 
> معلش يا قمراية كويس أنها جت فيكي مش في حد غريب 
> مبروك عليكي النقطة الجديدة يا قمر 
> اعذريني تاني يا سمسمة النت بطيئ قوي عندي ولما عملت ريفرش جاب لي مشاركة حازم على طول افتكرته أول واحد مجاوب
> 
> و بعدين ألف أنا تقوليلي حرف الألف ماشي 
> حفوتهالك المرة دي 
> أنما المرة الجاية لا مومكن أبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ولا يهمك يا حبيبة قلبي
انا قولت استاذ معتز مرة يفضل يدور عليا عشان ينزل المسابقة وانا مش موجودة
ونهلة تعتبرني هوا
بس علي مين انا لا ممكن ازعل منكم ابدا
وقاعدة علي باب المسابقة اهو كل يوم ::no1:: 
ههههههه
وبعدين بلاش الالف نخليها نوووون ::h::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

نصبين  :: 
أنا كنت نايم وصحيت  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ولا يهمك يا حبيبة قلبي
> انا قولت استاذ معتز مرة يفضل يدور عليا عشان ينزل المسابقة وانا مش موجودة
> ونهلة تعتبرني هوا
> بس علي مين انا لا ممكن ازعل منكم ابدا
> وقاعدة علي باب المسابقة اهو كل يوم
> ههههههه
> وبعدين بلاش الالف نخليها نوووون


خلاص طالما سيبنا الألف وخلينها نوووون ماشي  :Beer: 
اهي النوووون برضه مننا وعلينا  :Hug2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> نصبين 
> أنا كنت نايم وصحيت


صباح الخير  ::mazika2::

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا بعتذر جدا يا جماعة على التأخير في المسابقة
اعذروني ما اخدتش بالي إلا دلوقتي أني حنزل حلقة النهاردة

الحلقة الثانية والعشرين

الملخص

كانت بين السلطان "أبو الوليد إسماعيل بن الأحمر" و بين القشتاليون و كانت في غرناطة و لقد قصد القشتاليون بهذه المعركة الاجهاز علي حكم بني الاحمر في غرناطة و كان ذلك في 718 هـ = 21 من يونيو 1318م
و كان الفوز فيها باذن الله من نصيب المسلمين رغم انهم قاتلوا بسبعة الاف مقاتل اعدادا لا تحصي من النصاري


ملخص المعركة

تقدم فرسان المسلمين فالتقوا بطلائع النصارى وما هي إلى ساعة حتى ردوهم بخسائر فادحة، ثم زحف أبو سعيد بجنده البواسل، ونشبت معركة حامية الوطيس، ثبت فيها المسلمون، وأيدهم الله بجند من عنده، وانكشف غبار المعركة عن فوز مستحق للمسلمين، وقُتل عدد كبير من القشتاليين، من بينهم قادتهم وأمراؤهم، وأُسر منهم بضعة آلاف، ومن نجا من المعركة منهم تكفل النهر بهلاكه عند محاولته الهرب والفرار. وخرج أهل غرناطة وهم لا يصدقون ما أسفرت عنه المعركة، يجمعون الأسلاب والغنائم.

يا ترى ما اسم المعركة التي تحدثنا عنها ؟

----------


## Masrawya

معركة ألبيرة

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة يا مصراوية برافو عليكي  :f: 

تكسبي معانا نقطة جديدة في مسابقتنا  :hey:   :hey: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا قمر وان شاء الله تكسبي معانا على طول
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين

الملخص

معركة جرت فصولها علي ارض فلسطين بين قوات صلاح الدين الايوبي من جهة و بين قوات التحالف الصليبي من جهة اخري 
جرت احداث المعركة في 583هـ = 4 من يوليو 1187م و انتهت بفضل من الله بهزيمة للصليبيين

ملخص المعركة

عندما أشرقت شمس يوم المعركة اكتشف الصليبيون أن صلاح الدين استغل ستر الليل ليضرب نطاقا حولهم، وبدأ صلاح الدين هجومه الكاسح، وعملت سيوف جنوده في الصليبيين، فاختلت صفوفهم، وحاولت البقية الباقية أن تحتمي بالجبل ، فأحاط بهم المسلمون، وكلما تراجعوا إلى قمة الجبل، شدد المسلمون عليهم، حتى بقي منهم ملك بيت المقدس ومعه مائة وخمسون من الفرسان، فسيق إلى خيمة صلاح الدين، ومعه أرناط صاحب حصن الكرك وغيره من أكابر الصليبيين، فاستقبلهم صلاح الدين أحسن استقبال، وأمر لهم بالماء المثلّج، ولم يعط أرناط، فلما شرب ملك بيت المقدس أعطى ما تبقّى منه إلى أرناط، فغضب صلاح الدين وقال: "إن هذا الملعون لم يشرب الماء بإذني فينال أماني"، ثم كلمه وذكّره بجرائمه وقرّعه بذنوبه، ثم قام إليه فضرب عنقه، وقال: "كنت نذرت مرتين أن أقتله إن ظفرت به: إحداهما لما أراد المسير إلى مكة والمدينة، والأخرى لما نهب القافلة واستولى عليها غدرًا". 

يا ترى ما هو اسم المعركة ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة حطين

----------


## drmustafa

معركة حطين؟؟؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

انا نفسي في نقطتين بس مش عايز اكتر من كده .. هعمل ايه انا بأكتر من عشرة أو بعشرة حتى  ::   ::   ::

----------


## drmustafa

مبروك ام احمد دايما سابقانا

----------


## قلب مصر

> معركة حطين


إجابة صحيحة  :4:  :4: 

ألف ألف مبروك ام أحمد على النقطة الجديدة معانا في المسابقة  :f2: 
وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا دايما من الفايزين


سيتم احتساب الدرجات واعلانها بعد قليل

----------


## قلب مصر

> معركة حطين؟؟؟





> انا نفسي في نقطتين بس مش عايز اكتر من كده .. هعمل ايه انا بأكتر من عشرة أو بعشرة حتى





> مبروك ام احمد دايما سابقانا


هارد لك يا جماعة إن شاء الله تكسبوا معانا في الحلقات القادمة بإذن الله
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="1 80"]*الحلقة الرابعة و العشرين

الملخص

جرت هذه المعركة عام 13هجريا
بين جيش المسلمين بقيادة خالد بن الوليد و هرقل امبراطور الروم و كانت الغلبة فيها بفضل الله لجيش المسلمين

ملخص المعركة

دارت رحي المعركة بعد صلاة الفجر وكان خالد بن الوليد يرى تأخير القتال حتى يصلوا الظهر وتهب الرياح، وهي الساعة التي كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يحب القتال فيها، ولو أدى ذلك أن يقف مدافعًا حتى تحين تلك الساعة و توالت هجمات الروم علي الميمنة و الميسرة بدون فائدة حتي اذن خالد لجنوده بالقتال فكروا كرة واحدة علي الروم فظفر منهم بالشهادة من رحل و ظفر منهم بالنصر من بقى*[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة أجنادين

----------


## أم أحمد

المسابقة بقالها تلت ساعة وما حدش رد فيها
قولت ارد انا بقي
ماليش دعوة بقي
عشان بيرجعوا يقولوا اني بايتة في الموضوع ::

----------


## drmustafa

معركة أجناديم؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طبعا الاجابة صح 
الف الف مبروك اختنا ام احمد
نمسك الخشب بصراحة علي النشاط ده
في حفظ الله*

----------


## drmustafa

سبقت بفمتو ثانيةا م احمد 
مبروك

----------


## أم أحمد

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ معتز :f: 

دكتور مصطفي
معلشي كل مرة تيجي فيك :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف مبروك يا سمسمة ما شاء الله عليكي  :hey:   :hey: 
المسابقة دي انتى اكتسحتيها بشكل رائع
ان شاء الله نشوفك دايما مع الفايزين
 :f2: 

وهارد لك يا دكتور مصطفى فعلا فرقت فيمتو ثانية  :: 
ان شاء الله تتعوض في الحلقات القادمة
 :f: 

ثواني والنتيجة النهائية تكون عندكم

----------


## أم أحمد

الله يبارك فيكي يا نهلة :f: 
بس علي فكرة بقي
مش فيمتو ثانية ولا حاجة
دول دقيقتين بحالهم
ولا الدقيقة بقت عندكم نصف فيمتو :: 
لا ركزوا معايا بقي مش عاوزين لخبطة لحسن اونكل زويل يزعل مننا ::

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية حتى الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

أم أحمد  :f:  12 :f: 

مصراوية  :f:  4  :f: 

ابن رشد  :f:  3  :f: 

حازم  :f:  2  :f: 

وريث من خير رع  :f:  1  :f: 

زهراء  :f:  1  :f: 

أحلى كلمة  :f:  1  :f:

----------


## drmustafa

أم احمد
الرد الأولانى فيمتو ثانية فعلاً
الثانى هو اللى بعد دقيقتين 
صدقينى مش عينى فى النقطة ولاحاجة
مبارك عليك

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههههه
يا ولا الذينا أنا عايز اجباتين بس  :: 
أنا مش طماع  ::

----------


## hazem3

انا ماليييييييش دعوة فين المسابقة 

كده انا هعيط 



لعل المانع خير

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة والعشرين

الملخص

جرت فصولها في عام 979 هجريا وهي تعد من أكبر الحروب البحرية في التاريخ في ذلك الوقت، واتسمت بالدموية والعنف الشديد و كانت بين الائتلاف المسيحي و القوات العثمانية و كان النصر فيها لقوات الائتلاف المسيحي


ملخص المعركة

عندما اقترب الأسطول الصليبي من ميناء إينبختي الذي يرسو فيه الأسطول العثماني اجتمع "برتو باشا" مع كبار قادة البحر لبحث الموقف، وانفض هذا الاجتماع دون أن يتوصل القادة إلى خطة لمواجهة المعركة القادمة التي لا يفصل بينها وبينهم إلا وقت قصير.
وكانت المؤشرات تؤكد أن هناك ميلا لما يطرحه "برتو باشا" و"مؤذن باشا" لمواجهة الموقف المتأزم على اعتبار أنهما المسئولين أمام الدولة في إستانبول.
وكان رأي القادة البحريين في الأسطول هو عدم الدخول في هذه المعركة -غير المتكافئة- إلا بعد أن تقصف مدافع القلاع العثمانية سفن العدو وتتلفها، وهو ما يعطي فرصة كبيرة لسفن الأسطول العثماني لتتبع ومطاردة الأسطول الصليبي، أو بمعنى آخر إنهاك الأسطول الصليبي قبل بدء المعركة ثم الانقضاض عليه بعد ذلك. ولكن "برتو باشا" و"مؤذن باشا" أعلنا أنهما تسلما أمرا بالهجوم على الأسطول الصليبي.
ولما رأى قادة البحر في الأسطول العثماني ذلك نصحوهما بأن يخرجا إلى القتال في البحار المفتوحة لأن ذلك يعطي الفرصة للسفن العثمانية بأن تقوم بالمناورة وأن تستخدم مدفعيتها القوية بكفاءة عالية ضد الأسطول الصليبي.
إلا أن "برتو" وغيره من القادة لم يستمعوا إلى هذه النصائح من أهل الخبرة في القتال البحري، وأعلن أنه سيقاتل بالقرب من الساحل، وقال: "أي كلب هو ذلك الكافر حتى نخافه؟" ثم قال: "إنني لا أخشى على منصبي ولا على رأسي، إن الأوامر الواردة تشير بالهجوم، لا ضير من نقص خمسة أو عشرة أشخاص من كل سفينة، ألا توجد غيرة على الإسلام؟ ألا يُصان شرف البادشاه؟!".
وكانت هذه المقولة تعبر عن الجهل بالحقائق ولا تعبر عن شجاعة أو حماسة دينية، إذ إنه من غير المعقول أن تدار حرب بحرية على الساحل، ومن ثم فقد كانت النتيجة في تلك المعركة محسومة لصالح الأسطول الصليبي قبل أن تبدأ


يا ترى ما اسم المعركة التي تحدثنا عنها ؟

----------


## Masrawya

ليبانتو

----------


## hazem3

يمهل ولا يهمل

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة طبعا يا مصراوية  :hey:   :hey:  
ألف ألف مبروك يا قمر 
ما شاء الله عليكي  :: 

نتيجة رائعة 

 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

الله يبارك فيكِ يا قلب مصر
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

هاردلك يا حازم 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="1 80"]*الحلقة السادسة و العشرين

الملخص

هي معركة وقعت في عام 463 هـجرية  بين السلاجقة بقيادة السلطان ألب أرسلان والبيزنطينيين بقيادة الإمبراطور رومانوس ديوجينس انتصر فيها السلاجقة واسر الإمبراطور البيزنطي بيد السلاجقة وكانت هذه هي  بداية انتهاء الدولة الرومية و اندحارها

ملخص المعركة
لم يجد قيصر الروم بدا من الهجوم على جيش الب ارسلان بعد ان فشلت خطته في تطويق الجيش الاسلامي فخرج بجيوشه الجرارة..التي ضمت اخلاطا من الروس والبلغاريين واليونانيين والفرنسيين .. إلى المنطقة التي تعسكر فيها جيش السلاجقه في مكان المعركة وكان جيش الب ارسلان صغيرا اذا ما قورن بجيش القيصر..الذي يبلغ عدده مائتي الف جندي ويفوقه اسلحة وعتادا اسرع الب ارسلان بقواته الصغيرة واصطدم بمقدمه الجيش الرومي الهائل ونجح في تحقيق نصر خاطف يحقق له التفاوض العادل مع القيصر  ولانه كان يدرك ان قواه الصغيرة لا قبل لها بمواجهة هذا الجيش العظيم غير أن القيصر رفض دعوة ألب أرسلان إلى الصلح والهدنة، وأساء استقبال مبعوثه؛ فأيقن ألب أرسلان ألاَّ مفرَّ له من القتال، بعد أن فشلت الجهود السلمية في دفع الحرب؛ فعمد إلى جنوده يشعل في نفوسهم رُوح الجهاد، وحب الاستشهاد، والصبر عند اللقاء، ووقف الإمام "أبو نصر محمد بن عبد الملك البخاري" يشد من أزر السلطان، ويقول له: "إنك تقاتل عن دين وعد الله بنصره، وإظهاره على سائر الأديان، وأرجو أن يكون الله تعالى قد كتب باسمك هذا الفتح". وحين دنت ساعة اللقاء صلَّى بهم الإمام أبو نصر البخاري، وبكى السلطان؛ فبكى الناس لبكائه، ودعا، ودعوا معه، ولبس البياض وتحنَّط وقال: "إن قُتِلت فهذا كفني"، والتقى الفريقان، وحمل المسلمون على أعدائهم حملة صادقة، وأبلوا بلاءً حسنًا، وهجموا عليهم في جرأة وشجاعة، وأمعنوا فيهم قتلاً وتجريحًا، وما هي إلا ساعة من نهار حتى انكشف غبار المعركة عن جثث الروم تملأ ساحة القتال*[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة ملاذكرد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك اختنا ام احمد
بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود و الله تحسدي عليه*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هو النهارده مفيش مسابقة؟؟؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="1 80"]الحلقة السابعة و العشرين


الملخص
حدثت هذه المعركة في عام  1334 هجرية بين القوات العثمانية و القوات البريطانية و كانت الغلبة فيها للقوات العثمانية 

ملخص المعركة
توجهت قطع عظيمة من الأسطول البريطاني إلى المضيق الفاصل بين بحر مرمرة و البحر الابيض المتوسط وهي لا تشك لحظة في سهولة مهمتها، واستأنفت ضرب الاستحكامات العسكرية الأمامية مرة أخرى، ثم اقتحم الأسطول البريطاني المضيق في جسارة، وكم كانت المفاجأة مروعة له، حين اصطدم بحقل خفي من الألغام في مياه المضيق، وأصيب بأضرار بالغة بسبب ذلك، وكان لهذا الإخفاق دوي هائل وصدى واسع في جميع أنحاء العالم، ولم تحاول بريطانيا اقتحام الدردنيل بحريا مرة ثانية[/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

معركة الدردنيل

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انت اللي كنتي لابدة في الدرة يا مصراوية النهاردة
طبعا صح
الف الف مبروك فوزك النهاردة
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="1 80"]الحلقة الثامنة و العشرين


الملخص

هى معركة بحرية صغيرة لكن ثورية. حدثت بعد يوم من معركة 6 أكتوبر 1973م، طرفيها هما سوريا، و إسرائيل. كانت أول معركة في التاريخ تحدث بين طرادات صواريخ السطح للسطح (صواريخ بحر-بحر) و تستخدم فيها وسائل الحرب الإلكترونية أو مايعرف بوسائل الخداع الإلكتروني.

ملخص المعركة

حدثت المعركة في عرض البحر على بعد عدة اميال خارج المياة الاقليمية السورية مقابل احد موانئها قامت البحرية الإسرائيلية بتطبيق تكتيك يجعلون فيه السوريون يطلقون الصواريخ من مسافات بعيدة مع استخدام الاجراءات المضادة للرادار للدفاع عن القطع البحرية الإسرائيلية. أطلقوا صواريخهم على القطع البحرية السورية . فتصدت لها الوحدات البحرية السورية وطاردتها في عرض البحر ووجهت لهم البحرية السورية زخات من الصواريخ والحقت خسائر في القطع الاسرائيلية المتطورة المعلوم انه لايمكن للسفن الاسرائيلية الاقتراب من الشاطئ خوفا من الطيران السوري الذي اثبت جدارة حقيقية في التصدي لقوات الحرب الاسرائيلية اثناء حرب أكتوبر وخوفا من القوات البرية المتمركزة في جبال اللاذقية "العلويين سابقا", فانسحبت السفن والقطع الاسرائيلية الناجية بعيدا في عرض البحر منسحبة تحت ضغط القصف السوري .[/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

معركة اللاذقية

----------


## Masrawya

هو المسابقة انهارده مستنيانى ولا ايه  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انت اللي كنتي مستنخبية
صح
كل سنة و انت طيبة يا مصراوية
معلش المسابقة اتاخرت النهاردة
بس غصب عني و الله
في حفظ الله*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*لا بقى احنا ما تفقناش على المواعيد دى

مبروووك يا مصراوية

كل عام وانتم بخير

عيد سعيد *

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه


انا قعدت مستني لواحدة ونص وخمسة وبعدين قمت 

كان هيغمي علية

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة والعشرين

الملخص

وقعت في ليلة 1 اغسطس و الساعات الاولى من صباح 2 اغسطس 1798 م بين الأسطول الفرنسي والأسطول الإنجليزي بقيادة نيلسون. وقد قدرت الخسائر الفرنسية إلى 1700 قتيلا بينهم نائب الادميرال و 3000 اسير, وكانت الخسائر البريطانية 218 قتيل


ملخص المعركة

أخذ الأسطول الإنجليزي يراقب الأسطول الفرنسي، ثم فاجأه في أبي قير وهزمه شر هزيمه، وكان من نتائجها أن أغرق الأسطول الفرنسي وقضي علي آمال فرنسا في تكوين امبراطوريه فرنسيه

يا ترى ما اسم المعركة التي تحدثنا عنها ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

معركة ابو قير البحرية

----------


## قلب مصر

إجابة صحيحة يا أم أحمد  :hey:   :hey: 
فينك من زمان  :: 
تكسبي معانا نقطة جديدة في المسابقة يا سمسمة
وإن شاء الله بكرة بعد الحلقة الأخيرة 
يتم إعلان النتيجة النهائية
على فكرة  :: 
الجماهير بتنادي عليكي ومش بعيد يوزعوا ولاد بميكرفونات يلفوا قاعات المنتدى بحثا عنكي  :: 
الحقي استخبي بقى  :X:

----------


## أم أحمد

بينادوا عليا 
لييييييييييه
لحسن اكون اتخطفت وانا ما اعرفشي  :: 
ههههه
طيب بكرة العيد ونعيد
نشوف النتيجة بقي النهائية
ونشوف التصويتات برضه
هههههه
ولو حد مزنوق في درجة ولا اتنين
يتفضل يأخدهم من عندي
اهو يبقي زكاة برضه عن نقطنا  :: 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا نهلة :f: 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ معتز :f: 
وعقبال كل مسابقة
وتتميز بالرقي دائما كما عهدنا منكم دائما
 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه.
آه والنبي يا أم أحمد قوللهم انك هتسلفيني النقطتين وهبقى أرجعهملك على طول.
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا جماعة واستمتعت معاكم والله.
بس على فكرة أبو قير لا معركة عربية ولا اسلامية .. شكلكم ياعيني مبقيتوش لاقيين معارك تنفع على أخر الشهر  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بينادوا عليا 
> لييييييييييه
> لحسن اكون اتخطفت وانا ما اعرفشي 
> ههههه
> طيب بكرة العيد ونعيد
> نشوف النتيجة بقي النهائية
> ونشوف التصويتات برضه
> هههههه
> ولو حد مزنوق في درجة ولا اتنين
> ...


*كل سنة و انت بكل خير اختنا ام احمد
بصراحة مجهوداتك الرائعة هنا و هناك تدل عليك
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههه.
> آه والنبي يا أم أحمد قوللهم انك هتسلفيني النقطتين وهبقى أرجعهملك على طول.
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا جماعة واستمتعت معاكم والله.
> بس على فكرة أبو قير لا معركة عربية ولا اسلامية .. شكلكم ياعيني مبقيتوش لاقيين معارك تنفع على أخر الشهر


*معلش يا رامي
بس هي جرت علي ارض عربية مسلمة
تتعوض في مسابقة السنة اللي جاية
كل سنة و انت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="1 80"]الحلقة الثلاثون 


الملخص

هي معركة جرت في عام 16 هجرية بين جنود يزدجرد بن شهريار كسري الفرس و هاشم بن عتبة امير جيش المسلمين في هذه الموقعة و كان تعداد جنوده اثني عشرة الفا و كان النصر حليف المسلمين

ملخص المعركة

ساروا حتى انتهوا إلى المجوس وهم بجلولاء قد أحاطوا أنفسهم بالخنادق، فحاصرهم هاشم بن عتبة، وكانوا يخرجون من بلدهم للقتال في كل وقت، فيقاتلون قتالا لم يسمع بمثله. وجعل كسرى يبعث إليهم الأمداد، وكذلك سعد يبعث المدد إلى ابن أخيه، مرة بعد أخرى. وحمى القتال، واشتد النزال، واضطرمت نار الحرب، وقام في الناس هاشم فخطبهم غير مرة، فحرضهم على القتال، والتوكل على الله. 
وتعاقدت الفرس وتعاهدت، وحلفوا بالنار أن لا يفروا أبدا حتى يفنوا العرب. فلما كان الموقف الأخير، وهو يوم الفيصل والفرقان، تواقفوا من أول النهار، فاقتتلوا قتالا شديدا لم يعهد مثله، حتى فنى النشاب من الطرفين، وتقصفت الرماح من هؤلاء ومن هؤلاء، وصاروا إلى السيوف والطبرزنيات. وحانت صلاة الظهر فصلى المسلمون إيماء، وذهبت فرقة المجوس وجاءت مكانها أخرى، فقام القعقاع بن عمرو في المسلمين فقال: أهالكم ما رأيتم أيها المسلمون؟ قالوا: نعم إنا كالون وهم مريحون. فقال: بل إنا حاملون عليهم، ومجدون في طلبهم حتى يحكم الله بيننا، فاحملوا عليهم حملة رجل واحد حتى نخالطهم. فحمل وحمل الناس. [/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

معركة جلولاء

----------


## أم أحمد

جلولاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بفرق هبابة كما يقولون زمان و ثانية كما يقولون حديثا تنتزع مصراوية اخر حل لمسابقتنا 
الف الف مبروك مصراوية
و بصراحة يا ام احمد مع اخر يوم في المسابقة عايز اقولك حاجة ربنا يبارك لنا في مجهوداتك الكبيرة
كل عام و انتما بكل خير عليكما و علي اسرتيكما
في حفظ الله*

----------


## أم أحمد

مبروك يا مصراوية

الله يكرمك يا رب يا استاذ معتز
انت وقلب مصر اللي بصراحة عملتوا مجهود فوق العادة
جزاكم الله كل الخير
وكل سنة وانتم بكل خير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

يااااااااااه المسابقة خلصت معقولة  ::(: 
الألف هنا ألف زعل واشتياق لكل من شاركونا المسابقة 
بجد حتوحشونا قوي قوي
واستمتعنا معاكم بالمسابقة جدا
وأضفتم الكثير بوجودكم وتفاعلكم الراقي 
كل الشكر لكل من شارك معانا في المسابقة وساهم بوجوده
عرفنا معاكم معلومات واحنا بندور معاكم على المعارك اللي حتكون محور المسابقة
يعني الاستفادة مكانتش ليكم بس لكن احنا كمان استفدنا منها
سعيدة باشتراكي مع استاذي القدير ابن طيبة في إدارة المسابقة
واتعلمت منه حاجات كتير ربنا يكرمه يارب ويبارك فيه ويجازيه على قد مجهوده وعلمه
وسعدت كمان بوجودي مع كل المشاركين في الموضوع 
زعلانة أن المسابقة خلصت وكان نفسي الشهر يكون شهور كتيرة 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 
انتظروني مع النتيجة النهائية للمسابقة بعد قليل

----------


## قلب مصر

النتيجة النهائية 

أم أحمد  :f:  14 :f: 

مصراوية  :f:  8  :f: 

ابن رشد  :f:  3  :f: 

حازم  :f:  2  :f: 

وريث من خير رع  :f:  1  :f: 

زهراء  :f:  1  :f: 

أحلى كلمة  :f:  1  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> النتيجة النهائية 
> 
> أم أحمد  14
> 
> مصراوية  8 
> 
> ابن رشد  3 
> 
> حازم  2 
> ...


*[frame="4 80"]الف الف مبروك لكل من الفائزين
ام احمد
مصراوية 
ابن رشد
حازم
وريث من خبر رع
زهراء
احلي كلمة
الف الف مبروك لكم جميعا


و الف الف شكر لكل من شارك معنا و ساعد علي انجاح هذه المشاركة


و الف الف شكر لاختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر و التي شرفت بالعمل معها لتخرج المسابقة بهذا الشكل الذي نرجو من الله ان تكون نالت اعجابكم

كل عام و انتم بالف خير
و يارب متجمعين دائما علي خير[/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

اييية ده كده خلااص مافيش مسابقة تانى  ::(: 

 بجد الف الف شكر قلب مصر و ابن طيبة على المسابقة الاكثر من رائعة
استمتعنا بيها اوى اوى و فعلا هتوحشنا جدا جدا

تسلم ايديكم على مجهودكم الجميل 
و الف الف مبروك لكل اللى فائزين 

و كل سنة وانتو طيبين و ان شاء الله تعود علينا جميعا الايام بكل خير يارب
تحياتى الخالصة لكم
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> اييية ده كده خلااص مافيش مسابقة تانى 
> 
>  بجد الف الف شكر قلب مصر و ابن طيبة على المسابقة الاكثر من رائعة
> استمتعنا بيها اوى اوى و فعلا هتوحشنا جدا جدا
> 
> تسلم ايديكم على مجهودكم الجميل 
> و الف الف مبروك لكل اللى فائزين 
> 
> و كل سنة وانتو طيبين و ان شاء الله تعود علينا جميعا الايام بكل خير يارب
> تحياتى الخالصة لكم


أهلا بيكي مصراوية الغالية  :f: 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة وبخير يارب
للأسف المسابقة فعلا خلصت  ::'(: 
بس الأكيد اننا حنحاول نكون موجودين معاكم دايما بأفكار جديدة 
أو مسابقة تانية تجمعنا السنة كلها
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ومبروك فوزك معانا بالمركز الثاني في المسابقة

----------


## hazem3

شكرا ليكم كلكوا علي المسابقة الجميلة دي 

وفعلا حزنت جدا لانتهائها 

واسف اذا ما قدرتش اتابع بشكل فعال فيها 

بس مستني بعد العيد الصندوق يمكن نعمل حاجة 

شكرا مرة تانية ويا رب تكملوا بقيت السنة اسبوعيا مثلا

----------

